# NEWMEN ADVANCED SL 318.0 & 318.20 (Carbon) Lenker



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Hier geht es um die NEWMEN ADVANCED SL Carbon Lenker. Alle Modelle und Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## Trueman (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo Michi
danke daß du hier persönlich Fragen zu den Newman Parts beantwortest. der Name gefällt mir supergut und die Produkte sind mal preislich viel günstiger als so die Topmarken am Markt. Richtig porno finde ich die neuen Newman Advanced SL 318.2O Highend Riserbar mit  grünen Carbonfaser Finisch. Endlich mal was wo sich abhebt und echte Innovation zeitigt. Auf der Webseite ist der noch nicht oder, ich hab alles gescreent. Dabei ist mir ins Auge gefallen das der Lenker zumindest auf dem Bild aussieht wie an meinem Cube Stereo 160. Meiner wiegt 212g auf meiner Waage passt ja also fast zu dem Nm Advanced Gewicht mit 200g. Bleibt denn die Form so wie jetzt auf meinem 2016er Cube oder wo unterscheidet sich die Form von dem grünen neuen  Finisch? Wiegt der grüne Carbonglimmer nochmal extra?  Kommt der sicher im Februar ins Geschäft, kann man bei dir auch selbst direkt bestellen?

Greetz, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (27. Januar 2017)

Trueman schrieb:


> Hallo Michi
> danke daß du hier persönlich Fragen zu den Newman Parts beantwortest. der Name gefällt mir supergut und die Produkte sind mal preislich viel günstiger als so die Topmarken am Markt. Richtig porno finde ich die neuen Newman Advanced SL 318.2O Highend Riserbar mit  grünen Carbonfaser Finisch. Endlich mal was wo sich abhebt und echte Innovation zeitigt. Auf der Webseite ist der noch nicht oder, ich hab alles gescreent. Dabei ist mir ins Auge gefallen das der Lenker zumindest auf dem Bild aussieht wie an meinem Cube Stereo 160. Meiner wiegt 212g auf meiner Waage passt ja also fast zu dem Nm Advanced Gewicht mit 200g. Bleibt denn die Form so wie jetzt auf meinem 2016er Cube oder wo unterscheidet sich die Form von dem grünen neuen  Finisch? Wiegt der grüne Carbonglimmer nochmal extra?  Kommt der sicher im Februar ins Geschäft, kann man bei dir auch selbst direkt bestellen?
> 
> Greetz, Ingo


Die Farbigen Carbon Parts sind noch nicht auf unserer HP.
Grün kommt erstmal noch nicht da es noch nicht stabil genug läuft.
K. A. welchen Lenker du auf deinem Cube hast ... den selben aber sicher nicht.
Das Lenkergewicht ist das eine ... der Teststandard mit dem der Lenker geprüft wird das andere.
D. h. zwei gleich schwere Lenker (egal ob Alu oder Carbon) müssen nicht gleichgut halten.
Und: Nicht alle Hersteller.verwenden die selben Teststandards.


----------



## Trueman (27. Januar 2017)

Danke Michi
les jetzt schon 3 Monte mit und bin immer noch nich durch! Superviel tech threads im IBC,
und auf meine erste Frage gleich eine Antwort vom Chef.
Der Lenker auf meinem Cube ist der orginal Cube Stereo 160 Riserbar, 2016 von der Form wie der Newman SL 318 Highend Riserbar auf der Newmen seite . Hab meinen gecrasht rechts neben der Bremse, aber selber schuld gewesen! ist dein Teststandart höher wie der von Cube? Hellblau find ich passt nicht zum Stereo 2916. Wann kommt ungefähr dann der geile grüne Glimmer gibst auch den Vorbau mit 4Schrauben im passenden Finisch ?
Sorry  noch die Frage nochmahl kann man denn auch als Kunde direkt bei Newmen bestellen?

Greetz Ingo


----------



## MG (29. Januar 2017)

Trueman schrieb:


> Danke Michi
> les jetzt schon 3 Monte mit und bin immer noch nich durch! Superviel tech threads im IBC,
> und auf meine erste Frage gleich eine Antwort vom Chef.
> Der Lenker auf meinem Cube ist der orginal Cube Stereo 160 Riserbar, 2016 von der Form wie der Newman SL 318 Highend Riserbar auf der Newmen seite . Hab meinen gecrasht rechts neben der Bremse, aber selber schuld gewesen! ist dein Teststandart höher wie der von Cube? Hellblau find ich passt nicht zum Stereo 2916. Wann kommt ungefähr dann der geile grüne Glimmer gibst auch den Vorbau mit 4Schrauben im passenden Finisch ?
> ...


Wir haben unseren eigenen Standard nach dem wir testen.
Wann, bzw. ob grün in colored Carbon kommt kann ich momentan nicht sagen.
Direkt bei uns kaufen kann man momentan nur wenn du bei uns vorbei kommst - kein Versand.


----------



## Trueman (29. Januar 2017)

Sorry die Frage nochmal wo die Form vom Newmen sl 318 Highend Carbon anders ist als an meinem Cubelenker S.O. mag eigentlich die Form möcht nur was etwas wertigeres wo nicht so hapig vom Preis her ist aber stabiler. Ist dein Standart jetzt höher wie der von Cube du hast ja gesagt du bewunderst die Cubetests? 
Sorry das ich nochmal frage, denn du bist bestimmt sehr busy mit dem ganzen neuen Komponennten Program mit so vielen Modelen und Testkontrolle in so kurzer Zeit!
WIeviel Leute arbeiten eigentlich bei Newmen?


Greetz Ingo


----------



## MG (30. Januar 2017)

Trueman schrieb:


> Sorry die Frage nochmal wo die Form vom Newmen sl 318 Highend Carbon anders ist als an meinem Cubelenker S.O. mag eigentlich die Form möcht nur was etwas wertigeres wo nicht so hapig vom Preis her ist aber stabiler. Ist dein Standart jetzt höher wie der von Cube du hast ja gesagt du bewunderst die Cubetests?
> Sorry das ich nochmal frage, denn du bist bestimmt sehr busy mit dem ganzen neuen Komponennten Program mit so vielen Modelen und Testkontrolle in so kurzer Zeit!
> WIeviel Leute arbeiten eigentlich bei Newmen?
> 
> ...


Ich kenne nicht die genaue Form Deines Lenkers, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht wie sich die Lenker unterscheiden.
Ich weiß auch nicht mit welchem Standard bei Cube welcher Lenker getestet wird, deshalb kann ich Dir da auch keine Antwort geben.


----------



## Master | Torben (31. Januar 2017)

Ahoi Michi!

Gibt es schon ein zeitliche Idee wann mit den farbigen (blau) Lenkern und Sattelstützen zu rechnen ist?


----------



## MG (31. Januar 2017)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ahoi Michi!
> 
> Gibt es schon ein zeitliche Idee wann mit den farbigen (blau) Lenkern und Sattelstützen zu rechnen ist?


Leider kann ich noch nix genaues sagen ... wir geben aber Vollgas.


----------



## Bergtom (2. Februar 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht die genaue Form Deines Lenkers, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht wie sich die Lenker unterscheiden.
> Ich weiß auch nicht mit welchem Standard bei Cube welcher Lenker getestet wird, deshalb kann ich Dir da auch keine Antwort geben.


Naja, das wundert mich jetzt schon das du das nicht weisst, auch nicht das mit dem Teststandard?! 

Thomas


----------



## MichiP (2. Februar 2017)

Bergtom schrieb:


> Naja, das wundert mich jetzt schon das du das nicht weisst, auch nicht das mit dem Teststandard?!
> 
> Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. Februar 2017)

MichiP schrieb:


>


ja der Trollt auch in anderen Threads rum.   don't feed the troll....


----------



## eysi (7. Februar 2017)

Hi! 

Eine Frage zum Riser - Lenker :
Kann man den kürzen? 
Falls ja, was empfehlt ihr als geeignetes Werkzeug dafür bei einem Carbon-Lenker?


----------



## MG (8. Februar 2017)

eysi schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Eine Frage zum Riser - Lenker :
> Kann man den kürzen?
> Falls ja, was empfehlt ihr als geeignetes Werkzeug dafür bei einem Carbon-Lenker?


Kann man. Zum kürzen am besten eine Eisensäge mit feinzahnigem Blatt verwenden. Die Schnittstelle anschließend mit Klarlack versiegeln.
Verwende niemals einen Rohrschneider für Carbon!!!
Rohrschneider sind außerdem auch für Lenker und Steuerrohre (egal ob Aluminium oder Stahl) denkbar ungeeignet!
Denn der Rohrschneider verdrängt beim Schneiden das Material des Lenkers bzw. des Gabelschafts nach außen und weitet die geschnittenen Teile direkt an der Schneidestelle auf (Kraterrand).
Das erschwert den sicheren Halt der darauf montierten Bauteile wie z. B. die Schraubgriffe auf dem Lenker oder der Vorbau auf dem Gabelschaft.
Wenn man unbedingt einen Rohrschneider (für Aluminium oder Stahl) verwendet, dann sollte man den Kraterrand den der Rohrschneider hinterlassen hat auf jeden Fall vollkommen entfernen.


----------



## eysi (9. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo Michi,
nachdem ja jetzt Jasper mit Deinen Komponenten fährt, wird es da auch breitere Lenker als nur 750mm und andere Rise-maße geben?


----------



## MG (9. Februar 2017)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> nachdem ja jetzt Jasper mit Deinen Komponenten fährt, wird es da auch breitere Lenker als nur 750mm und andere Rise-maße geben?


Ja, wir arbeiten an einem NEWMEN ADVANCED SL 318.20 in 800mm.
Es wird aber sicherlich Mai bis der Lenker erhältlich ist.
Verschiedene rise gibt es erstmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (13. Februar 2017)

Die Lenker sind ja für alle Einsatzzwecke und ohne Gewichtslimit freigegeben. Wird es in absehbarer Zukunft auch leichtere Versionen geben?
Welche Farben sind denn überhaupt denkbar?


----------



## MG (15. Februar 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Die Lenker sind ja für alle Einsatzzwecke und ohne Gewichtslimit freigegeben. Wird es in absehbarer Zukunft auch leichtere Versionen geben?
> Welche Farben sind denn überhaupt denkbar?


Wir arbeiten momentan auch an leichteren Versionen.
Mit den Farben ist es momentan gerade ein bisschen schwierig ... mehr in ein paar Tagen / Wochen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. Februar 2017)

Also mit den farbigen habt ihr einen ja echt angefixt ... auch wenn die Frage vielleicht ein wenig ketzerisch klingt.

Kann ich die Stabilität mit einem Vector von S. vergleichen? Ich persönlich fahre Carbon am Lenker schon seit Ewigkeiten hab da keinerlei Bedenken. Zugegebenermaßen mit DrehMo montiert ... Du weißt nicht zufällig, wer die Lenker von Specialized fertigt, oder?


----------



## MG (23. Februar 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also mit den farbigen habt ihr einen ja echt angefixt ... auch wenn die Frage vielleicht ein wenig ketzerisch klingt.
> 
> Kann ich die Stabilität mit einem Vector von S. vergleichen? Ich persönlich fahre Carbon am Lenker schon seit Ewigkeiten hab da keinerlei Bedenken. Zugegebenermaßen mit DrehMo montiert ... Du weißt nicht zufällig, wer die Lenker von Specialized fertigt, oder?


1- Zu S...... Produkten kann, will und darf ich nichts sagen.
2- Wo die Specialized Lenker gemacht werden weiß ich nicht.
3- Wegen der haltbarkeit unserer Lenker brauchst Du Dir kein Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Quechua (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo Michi

zu den Farben: Wird der 318.2 in grau mit Verspaetung auf den Markt kommen?
Du sagtest des Weiteren, ihr plant noch leichtere Lenker. Das werden dann vom Einsatzzweck reine CC Lenker?

Besten Dank fuer deine Antwort,
Alex


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. März 2017)

Ich giere ein wenig auf die farbigen ... 

Steht denn schon fest, welche Farben in der ersten Charge alles zu haben sein werden?


----------



## tomschuh (3. März 2017)

Hallo Michi,

kannst du sagen, wann der 318.20 Lenker in schwarz käuflich zu erwerben sein wird? Ende Februar ist ja jetzt rum und es gibt keine neuen Infos. Und bei bike-components steht ne Lieferzeit von +20 Tagen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MG (3. März 2017)

tomschuh schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> kannst du sagen, wann der 318.20 Lenker in schwarz käuflich zu erwerben sein wird? Ende Februar ist ja jetzt rum und es gibt keine neuen Infos. Und bei bike-components steht ne Lieferzeit von +20 Tagen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Ich schreib morgen kurz was dazu


----------



## tomschuh (7. März 2017)

Habe ich etwas verpasst, oder wurde über den Lenker aus UD-Carbon bisher noch nichts berichtet?
Weil r2-bike den bereits gelistet hat und das für sehr interessante 119€:
https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Lenker-Advanced-31820-Carbon-Riserbar-318x750-mm-85


----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

tomschuh schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas verpasst, oder wurde über den Lenker aus UD-Carbon bisher noch nichts berichtet?
> Weil r2-bike den bereits gelistet hat und das für sehr interessante 119€:
> https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Lenker-Advanced-31820-Carbon-Riserbar-318x750-mm-85


Wir bringen neben unseren leichten SL Carbon Lenkern mit TeXtreme Faser auch Carbon Lenker in UD Faser.
Die Lenker sind etwas schwerer als die SL Variante (TeXtreme).
Der UVP dieser Lenker liegt bei 119,-€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (17. März 2017)

Hi Michi! Gibt es dann jetzt auch die farbigen Lenker?


----------



## MG (18. März 2017)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Hi Michi! Gibt es dann jetzt auch die farbigen Lenker?


Ja die kommen, haben aber Verspätung


----------



## twitzel (9. Mai 2017)

_Tach Michi, möchte an meinem neuen Bike, das gerade in Arbeit ist, wenigstens einen Lenker von Dir. Jan (BikeLoft) sagte mir, dass der ADVANCED SL 318.20 etwas leichter ist, als der ADVANCED 318.20. Auf deiner Webseite steht für beide Lenker ein Gewicht von 183 Gramm, aber die Struktur schaut anders aus. Meine Frage ist, welches Gewicht für beide Varianten korrekt ist und wann genau der ADVANCED SL 318.20 verfügbar ist. Herzlichen Dank und schöne Grüße, [email protected] _


----------



## MG (10. Mai 2017)

twitzel schrieb:


> _Tach Michi, möchte an meinem neuen Bike, das gerade in Arbeit ist, wenigstens einen Lenker von Dir. Jan (BikeLoft) sagte mir, dass der ADVANCED SL 318.20 etwas leichter ist, als der ADVANCED 318.20. Auf deiner Webseite steht für beide Lenker ein Gewicht von 183 Gramm, aber die Struktur schaut anders aus. Meine Frage ist, welches Gewicht für beide Varianten korrekt ist und wann genau der ADVANCED SL 318.20 verfügbar ist. Herzlichen Dank und schöne Grüße, [email protected] _


Sorry, war ein Fehler drin.
ist korrigiert.
NEWMEN ADVANCED *SL* 318.0 173g (TeXtreme)
NEWMEN ADVANCED 318.0 213g (UD)

NEWMEN ADVANCED *SL* 318.20 183g (TeXtreme)
NEWMEN ADVANCED 318.20 223g (UD)


----------



## Antholzer (12. Mai 2017)

Servus Michi,

gibts eine optische Unterscheidung zwischen dem Advanced und dem Advanced SL Lenker?
Gerade einen SL 318.0 geliefert bekommen, der perfekte 213g wiegt...
Aufdruck ist nur Advanced.
Normale Streuung oder doch falsch verpackt?

Grüße

Hubert


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (19. Mai 2017)

Servus Michi

Ganz persönlich hoffe ich, dass du eine 12° Version deiner Lenker bringen wirst. 
Dann werde ich doppelt und dreifach Kunde bei dir .

lg


----------



## MG (20. Mai 2017)

Antholzer schrieb:


> Servus Michi,
> 
> gibts eine optische Unterscheidung zwischen dem Advanced und dem Advanced SL Lenker?
> Gerade einen SL 318.0 geliefert bekommen, der perfekte 213g wiegt...
> ...


Advanced 318.0 ist in UD, wiegt 213g und kostet 119,-€ UVP
*Advanced SL* ist in TeXtreme, wiegt 173g und kostet 189,-€ UVP


----------



## LDSign (9. Juni 2017)

Hi Michi

Sind die Lenker denn momentan irgendwo erhältlich?

Und wie sieht es mit dem türkis-grünen Lenker aus? Wie ist denn hier der Status?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi Michi
> 
> Sind die Lenker denn momentan irgendwo erhältlich?
> 
> ...


Die Carbon Lenker in UD finish sind erhältlich, die SL mit TeXtreme momentan nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (9. Juni 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Die Carbon Lenker in UD finish sind erhältlich, die SL mit TeXtreme momentan nicht.



Danke. Hast Du mal eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

LDSign schrieb:


> Danke. Hast Du mal eine Bezugsquelle?


Bei r2 sofort lieferbar....


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Juni 2017)

auf deren Seite kann ich den Lenker aktuell nicht finden. Vielleicht übersehe ich den auch nur gerade...


----------



## MG (9. Juni 2017)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> auf deren Seite kann ich den Lenker aktuell nicht finden. Vielleicht übersehe ich den auch nur gerade...


https://r2-bike.com/NEWMEN-Lenker-Advanced-31820-Carbon-Riserbar-318x750-mm-85


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Juni 2017)

Ach, den hab ich gesehen.
ich hatte mich auf den farbigen Lenker bezogen und dachte diese sind schon lieferbar. Warte auf den mit den blauen Fasern...


----------



## Boomrush (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Michi,

bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Lenker...fahre einen Sytace Vector Alu-Version und würde gerne auf Carbon umsteigen.
Hatte da eventuell na den Newman Carbon Riser Advanced 318.20 gedacht.
Leider habe ich noch nirgends bezüglich der Haltbarkeit bzw Tests gelesen.
Früher bei Syntace war immer VR-3 Test bei den Lenker und Vorbauten der Härtetest.
Gibt es sowas auch bei den Newman Lenkern?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (21. Juni 2017)

Ich spring' mal in die Bresche und verweise auf die Webseite.

Bspw. beim Advanced existiert die Freigabe bis DH ohne Gewichtslimit. Das sollte im Grunde schon einiges sagen.


----------



## MG (21. Juni 2017)

Boomrush schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Lenker...fahre einen Sytace Vector Alu-Version und würde gerne auf Carbon umsteigen.
> Hatte da eventuell na den Newman Carbon Riser Advanced 318.20 gedacht.
> ...


Wir haben einen sehr sehr ähnlichen Test. Allerdings gibt es bei Carbon einen (unserer Meinung nach) noch wichtigeren Test, nämlich den Overload Test bei dem die Bruchlast und das Bruchverhalten getestet wird.
Unser NEWMEN ADVANCED 318.20 bricht bei ca. 6000N, das sind etwa 600 Kg und ist extrem viel. Ein Alulenker verbiegt -je nach Geometrie, Gewicht und Material- zwischen 2000N und 3000N.
In Kurzform: keine Sorge, unsere Lenker sind sehr stabil und sicher


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michi,

gilt das für beide Variante des Carbon-Lenkers? Also den Advanced und den Advanced SL? Zzgl. der farbigen Variante?

Btw. Wann sind diese denn verfügbar? ;-)

Grundsätzlich aber klingt das schon mal sehr gut. Ich nehm' das böse Wort mit "S" in den Mund - Probleme beim Verbau mit einem Megaforce oder Superforce bekomme ich aber nicht oder? Empfehlt ihr grundsätzlich die Montage mit Montagepaste oder reicht die Vorbauklemmung aus?


----------



## MG (22. Juni 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> gilt das für beide Variante des Carbon-Lenkers? Also den Advanced und den Advanced SL? Zzgl. der farbigen Variante?
> 
> ...


Der Advanced SL ist mit seinen 183g nicht ganz so stabil wie der Advanced, aber locker ausreichend und auf dem Niveau von anderen Top Marken 
Werte hab ich ich, kann ich aber nicht veröffentlichen.
Natürlich kannst Du unsere Lenker auch mit anderen Vorbauten kombinieren. Monatgepaste kannst weg lassen, das hält auch ohne. Vorausgesetzt der Vorbau hat ne ordentliche Klemmung und keine Segmentklemmung oder so nen Schei..
Die nächsten SL Lenker sollten in ca. 5 -6 Wochen hier sein (wobei die glaube ich schon wieder alle weg sind) und Colored Carbon kann ich momentan nicht sagen ...
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## beetle (1. Juli 2017)

Wann gibt es denn breitere Lenker als den 750er? Am liebsten 10mm rise, 780mm breit.


----------



## tohuwabohu-xxl (1. Juli 2017)

Hey, ich gehe davon aus, dass Lock-On Lenkergriffe (Lizard Skins und Acros) an den Advanced-Lenkern erlaubt sind?


----------



## Bergziege09 (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Michi,

habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Montage von SQ-Lab Innerbarends auf euren Lenkern?
Kann es aus eurer Sicht zu Problemen kommen (Einsatz: CC mit kurzen S2 Sektionen, Marathon)?

https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/Neue-Produkte/SQlab-Innerbarends-411.html

Danke für Dein Feedback


----------



## tohuwabohu-xxl (8. Juli 2017)

tohuwabohu-xxl schrieb:


> Hey, ich gehe davon aus, dass Lock-On Lenkergriffe (Lizard Skins und Acros) an den Advanced-Lenkern erlaubt sind?



Nun, wie isses? Habe Kaufabsichten, warte auf Antwort!


----------



## MG (8. Juli 2017)

tohuwabohu-xxl schrieb:


> Nun, wie isses? Habe Kaufabsichten, warte auf Antwort!


Sorry für die verspätete Antwort.
Die gängen Lock-On Griffe sind selbstverständlich alle ohne Probleme auf unseren Lenkern nutzbar.


----------



## MG (8. Juli 2017)

Bergziege09 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Montage von SQ-Lab Innerbarends auf euren Lenkern?
> Kann es aus eurer Sicht zu Problemen kommen (Einsatz: CC mit kurzen S2 Sektionen, Marathon)?
> ...


Hmmm, kommt vermutlich sehr stark darauf an wie ....
1- stark die Klemmschrauben angezogen werden
2- Die Klemme der Innerbarends konstruiert ist (ob die Schraube im 90° Winkel zum Klemmradius steht oder ob nicht)
Generell sehe ich da aber kein großes Problem. Vielleicht lieber etwas weniger stark klemmen und dafür Carbon Montagepaste verwenden.

Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2017)

beetle schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn breitere Lenker als den 750er? Am liebsten 10mm rise, 780mm breit.



?


----------



## MG (9. Juli 2017)

beetle schrieb:


> ?


Es kommt was ...
... aber ein bissl anders als die anderen


----------



## stemuelle (12. Juli 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Es kommt was ...
> ... aber ein bissl anders als die anderen


Denke das wird dann zur Eurobike veröffentlicht!?
Ich würde nämlich auch sofort einen eurer Lenker holen wenns die no breiter gibt 

Schön das auch Propain erkannt hat was ihr für super Komponenten baut und listet einen 
"Lenker Newmen ADVANCED 318.20 Carbon 760mm" !
Fehler? oder kommt die Länge?


----------



## Thomas B. (19. August 2017)

Beim 318.0 ist ein Rise von 0mm angegeben, sieht aber für mich aus, als wenn es 5mm wären, was mir entgegen kommen würde. Täuschen die Bilder oder sind es tatsächlich 0mm? Danke!


----------



## DaKing (19. August 2017)

Du meinst jetzt aber nicht die 4° Upsweep oder? Der ist ja nicht "flat"...


----------



## Thomas B. (19. August 2017)

Ich meine schon Rise und nicht Upsweep. Und ich würde gerne noch erfahren, ob Markierungen zum Kürzen vorhanden sind und auf wieviele Millimeter man kürzen darf.


----------



## Thomas B. (25. August 2017)

@MG Es ist vielleicht untergegangen, aber kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob Markierungen zum Kürzen vorhanden sind und auf wieviele Millimeter man kürzen darf? Danke!


----------



## Middlfrank (25. August 2017)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> @MG Es ist vielleicht untergegangen, aber kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob Markierungen zum Kürzen vorhanden sind und auf wieviele Millimeter man kürzen darf? Danke!


Also mein Advance SL 318.20 hat keine Markierungen und darf laut Anleitung um max. 20mm pro Seite gekürzt werden. Guckst du:
http://www.newmen-components.de/app...ter/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_H-Bar.pdf


----------



## S-H-A (31. August 2017)

Ich habe im Kopf das die Sram Matchmaker-Schellen allgemein nicht freundlich zu Carbonlenkern sind. Wie sieht es da beim Advanced  318.20 aus? Einen Tipp bezgl. des Drehmoments bzw. der generellen Empfehlung? Wäre mein erster Carbonlenker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKing (31. August 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich habe im Kopf das die Sram Matchmaker-Schellen allgemein nicht freundlich zu Carbonlenkern sind. Wie sieht es da beim Advanced  318.20 aus? Einen Tipp bezgl. des Drehmoments bzw. der generellen Empfehlung? Wäre mein erster Carbonlenker....



Carbon Montagepaste und Drehmomentschlüssel sind dein Freund. 1,5nm lt. Handbuch nicht überschreiten. Ist in der Praxis überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## S-H-A (31. August 2017)

1,5Nm sollen reichen um den Matchmaker sicher zu fixieren? Hatte die Größenordnung schon in einigen Manuals von Herstellern von Carbonlenkern gelesen bin aber skeptisch das es reicht.


----------



## DaKing (31. August 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> 1,5Nm sollen reichen um den Matchmaker sicher zu fixieren? Hatte die Größenordnung schon in einigen Manuals von Herstellern von Carbonlenkern gelesen bin aber skeptisch das es reicht.


Nein das reicht natürlich nicht - der weltweite Markt von Carbonlenkern ist in Wirklichkeit eine große Verschwörung der Industrie. Wo denkst du hin


----------



## S-H-A (31. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Nein das reicht natürlich nicht - der weltweite Markt von Carbonlenkern ist in Wirklichkeit eine große Verschwörung der Industrie. Wo denkst du hin



Auf meinem aktuellen Speci Alu-Lenker brauche ich 4Nm. Können sich im Sturzfall noch drehen. Für Montagepaste hat man bei Matchmaker nun wahrlich nicht viel Fläche...


----------



## Guru (2. September 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Es kommt was ...
> ... aber ein bissl anders als die anderen



 Gibt es eigentlich mal wieder eine Edition bunter Lenker? Brauche eigentlich keinen neuen Lenker, aber für die farbige Faser würde ich eine Ausnahme machen!


----------



## Thomas B. (9. September 2017)

Nachdem mich die Advanced-Sattelstütze positiv überrascht und überzeugt hat, habe ich auch den Advanced-Lenker erworben und montiert. Der Komfortgewinn ist groß und ganz klar spürbar. Ich war zuvor sehr skeptisch.
Die Newmen-Teile funktionieren wie versprochen, sehen cool aus und Preis/Leistung stimmt hier absolut.

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber, wenn ich darf: Die fehlenden Markierungen zum Kürzen des Lenkers erschweren einem unnötig die Arbeit bei Bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (9. September 2017)

Sind Lenker mit mehr rise und mit 780mm geplant Bzw. Wann kommt sowas


----------



## shiba (14. September 2017)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Markierungen zum Kürzen des Lenkers erschweren einem unnötig die Arbeit bei Bedarf.


Zollstock anlegen und mit Edding einen Strich machen überfordert dich?!


----------



## finale (17. September 2017)

hi Michi,
kann ich sowas https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=131037;menu=1000,5,75,307;mid[787]=1;page=2
an eure Lenker montieren? Gewicht bis ca 5 Kilo
danke


----------



## MG (17. September 2017)

finale schrieb:


> hi Michi,
> kann ich sowas https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=131037;menu=1000,5,75,307;mid[787]=1;page=2
> an eure Lenker montieren? Gewicht bis ca 5 Kilo
> danke


Sollte kein Problem für unsere Lenker sein ....


----------



## finale (17. September 2017)

super, danke


----------



## Taunide (19. September 2017)

Taunide schrieb:


> Sind Lenker mit mehr rise und mit 780mm geplant Bzw. Wann kommt sowas



Keine Pläne das Sortiment zu erweitern?


----------



## tomschuh (20. September 2017)

Taunide schrieb:


> Keine Pläne das Sortiment zu erweitern?



Also bei bike-components gibt es folgende Info in der Beschreibung:

*Modellindex:*
*750 mm 8,5°:*
- Breite: 750 mm
- Backsweep: 8,5°
- Upsweep: 5,75°
- Herstellernummern: 90242 (matte black), 90249 (carbon-blue), 90251 (carbon-grey)
*800 mm 10°:*
- Breite: 800 mm
- Backsweep: 10°
- Upsweep: 7°
- Herstellernummern: 90252 (black TeXtreme), 90254 (carbon-blue), 90255 (carbon-grey)​
https://www.bike-components.de/de/NEWMEN/Advanced-SL-318-20-20-mm-31-8-Carbon-Riser-Lenker-p52766/

Demnach scheint es wohl bald einen 800mm Lenker mit 10° Backsweep zu geben...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (21. September 2017)

hoffentlich gibt's die carbon-baue bis zum Frühjahr. warte schon darauf...


----------



## burning-heads (27. September 2017)

Servus michi,

Ich wohne bei euch um die Ecke, kann man generell direkt bei euch kaufen/abholen?

Gibt es schon news ob/wann ein Lenker flatbar >750 in Carbon kommen wird?

Hab ein Tallboy für Frühjahr bestellt und würde den Santa Cruz Lenker noch gerne tauschen.

Newmen Laufräder/Vorbau kommen schon dran.

Danke


----------



## hulster (30. September 2017)

burning-heads schrieb:


> Gibt es schon news ob/wann ein Lenker flatbar >750 in Carbon kommen wird?



Wozu? Den 318.0 kannste doch kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning-heads (30. September 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Wozu? Den 318.0 kannste doch kürzen.



Du meinst von 740 auf 750 kürzen?


----------



## Taunide (30. September 2017)

Die Frage nach breiteren Modellen hatte ich schon vor längerem gestellt, aber hier kommt dazu nichts...


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2017)

Herr Grätz antwortet auch nicht auf Händleranfragen und deshalb...MannMannMann...traurig, aber mir jetzt endjültich ooch egal...habe fertig mit Null Cent für Schaumschlägermarke.


----------



## hulster (1. Oktober 2017)

burning-heads schrieb:


> Du meinst von 740 auf 750 kürzen?



 - Oops! Hatte irgendwie 760 in Erinnerung, dabei hab ich ihn selbst zu Hause.
Aber mal ehrlich - 10mm? Könntest zum Beispiel nen paar Griffe nehmen, die ein wenig mehr nach Außen gehen, wie die Ergon GE1.
Griffe mit Klemmung Innen könntest du auch 5mm nach Außen montierten, die meisten sollten Außen stabil genug sein, dass man das nicht merkt. Ich gehe gerade wieder etwas von den extrem breiten Lenkern an jedem Rad weg. An meinem Enduro bleibt der 780 an meinem Neuaufbau halt der Newmen mit 740. Eventuell sogar noch um 20 mm gekürzt. In meiner Heimatregion ist eher wichtig was Platz zu haben.


----------



## hulster (1. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Herr Grätz antwortet auch nicht auf Händleranfragen und deshalb...MannMannMann...traurig, aber mir jetzt endjültich ooch egal...habe fertig mit Null Cent für Schaumschlägermarke.



Na ja - ich find die Komponenten nicht schlecht. Und bei irgend ner Mainstream Marke würdest du wahrscheinlich garnicht auf die Idee kommen zu fragen, geschweige dich aufzuregen. Keine Ahnung wieso bei kleinen deutschen Herstellern immer die Erwartung da ist, dass jede Custom Anfrage erfüllt wird.
Lass mal wieder zusammen Biken gehen, bevor es wieder richtig matschig wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Na ja - ich find die Komponenten nicht schlecht. Und bei irgend ner Mainstream Marke würdest du wahrscheinlich garnicht auf die Idee kommen zu fragen, geschweige dich aufzuregen. Keine Ahnung wieso bei kleinen deutschen Herstellern immer die Erwartung da ist, dass jede Custom Anfrage erfüllt wird.
> Lass mal wieder zusammen Biken gehen, bevor es wieder richtig matschig wird.


Für den 31.10. in N.d.gg.n hätte ich Guide und Zeit. 
Heute um Altenberg war es schon recht schmierig.


----------



## burning-heads (11. Oktober 2017)

Servus michi,

Bzgl breitere Lenker kommt nichts mehr, oder?

Danke


----------



## MG (12. Oktober 2017)

burning-heads schrieb:


> Servus michi,
> 
> Bzgl breitere Lenker kommt nichts mehr, oder?
> 
> Danke


Im Frühjahr kommt was ....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. November 2017)

Nochmal zur Lieferbarkeit: Wie geht's eigentlich mit den 318.2 Lenkern ohne SL weiter? Kommen die, oder fallen die weg? Wo sie gelistet sind, steht entweder "nicht lieferbar" oder "20 Tage oder mehr", was ja die BC-Bezeichnung für "keine Ahnung, ob und wann wir die kriegen" darstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEWMEN-Team (8. November 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Lieferbarkeit: Wie geht's eigentlich mit den 318.2 Lenkern ohne SL weiter? Kommen die, oder fallen die weg? Wo sie gelistet sind, steht entweder "nicht lieferbar" oder "20 Tage oder mehr", was ja die BC-Bezeichnung für "keine Ahnung, ob und wann wir die kriegen" darstellt.


Die fallen nicht weg, sind aber leider ausverkauft und sind erst Januar/Februar wieder verfügbar.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. November 2017)

Okay, dann stelle ich den Neukauf so lange zurück. So unbequem ist der jetzige auch wieder nicht.
Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## fobee (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Michi,

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den coulored Carbon Lenkern aus? Gibt es dazu schon einen neuen Zeitplan? Wann kommen die Produkte in den Handel?

Danke.


----------



## Middlfrank (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es endlich was in 800mm geben wird.


----------



## Middlfrank (1. Januar 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommt was ....


Hi Michi, was denn, wenn man fragen darf? Und geht ein etwas genauerer Termin, als „im Frühjahr“?


----------



## Middlfrank (11. Januar 2018)

@MG Guten Morgen  Wenn es schon 2018 wohl keinen Lenker > 750mm geben wird, darf man dann wenigstens am Advance SL 318.20 die Griffe etwas rausziehen, um 780mm zu erreichen? Im Manual steht nix dazu, aber ich meine, mich an eine Freigabe auf einer Werbetafel erinnern zu können.
Einsatzbereich 4 laut dem Manual, 108kg Duschgewicht. Danke!

Hab's gefunden. Freigabe für WA-Grips bis 25mm je Seite. Steht das noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vcamur (19. Januar 2018)

fobee schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den coulored Carbon Lenkern aus? Gibt es dazu schon einen neuen Zeitplan? Wann kommen die Produkte in den Handel?
> 
> Danke.



@NEWMEN-Team 
Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## pacechris (31. Januar 2018)

@NEWMEN-Team


Hallo, ich wollte mir ein NEWMEN Vorbau Evolution SL 318.4 und ein Advanced 318.0 Carbon Flatbar zulegen.
Das wäre dann mein erster Carbonlenker 
Gibt es da einschränkungen was die Verwendung von Schraubgriffen angeht?
Gehört da auch Montagepaste ran oder nur an die Klemmung des Vorbaus ?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Chillout_KA (2. Februar 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Die fallen nicht weg, sind aber leider ausverkauft und sind erst Januar/Februar wieder verfügbar.



@NEWMEN-Team 
Gibt es hier inzwischen eine genauere Angabe? (speziell Advanced 318.20)


----------



## MG (2. Februar 2018)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> @NEWMEN-Team
> Gibt es hier inzwischen eine genauere Angabe? (speziell Advanced 318.20)


Sind unterwegs zu uns und sollten spätestens ab KW8 wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## 88ONE (25. Februar 2018)

@NEWMEN-Team @MG

Kann ich am Adv. 318.0 außen geschraubte Griffe (z. B. Ergon GX1) ohne Plug-Ins verwenden? Wenn nein, sagt mir bitte, dass ihr schwarze Plug-Ins im Programm habt 

Danke!


----------



## joergarn (2. März 2018)

Grad die Info zu meiner offenen Bestellung(bike24) zum Advanced 318.20  , wirklich so lange im Verzug?

"Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung Ihrer Bestellung. Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten beim Generalimporteur/Hersteller verschiebt sich für den bestellten Artikel der Versandtermin auf Mitte Juni 2018"


----------



## Alex1206 (2. März 2018)

Das ist echt sch.....

Und eine präzise Antwort bekommt man leider auch nicht. Zum Vorbau sollte jetzt auf der passende Lenker. Weiß nicht wie lange ich noch warte. Hab mir schon den Schmolke DH angesehen. Auch schick....


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (2. März 2018)

joergarn schrieb:


> Grad die Info zu meiner offenen Bestellung(bike24) zum Advanced 318.20  , wirklich so lange im Verzug?
> 
> "Leider verzögert sich die Auslieferung Ihrer Bestellung. Aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten beim Generalimporteur/Hersteller verschiebt sich für den bestellten Artikel der Versandtermin auf Mitte Juni 2018"





Alex1206 schrieb:


> Das ist echt sch.....
> 
> Und eine präzise Antwort bekommt man leider auch nicht. Zum Vorbau sollte jetzt auf der passende Lenker. Weiß nicht wie lange ich noch warte. Hab mir schon den Schmolke DH angesehen. Auch schick....


Der Liefertermin muss wohl aus unserer automatischen B2B Verfügbarkeitsanzeige kommen und ist in dem Fall leider fehlerhaft.

Die Lenker (alle Varianten) sind heute zum Verkauf fertig verpackt worden, werden nächste Woche ins Logistikzentrum und von da aus dann an die Händler versendet. Gleiches gilt für die Sattelstützen.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## 88ONE (2. März 2018)

88ONE schrieb:


> @NEWMEN-Team @MG
> 
> Kann ich am Adv. 318.0 außen geschraubte Griffe (z. B. Ergon GX1) ohne Plug-Ins verwenden? Wenn nein, sagt mir bitte, dass ihr schwarze Plug-Ins im Programm habt
> 
> Danke!




Hi Tim, NEWMEN-Team - könnt ihr noch etwas zur Verwendung von außen geschraubten Griffen (z.B. Ergon GX1) sagen...

pacechris hatte ebenfalls danach gefragt.


Danke!




pacechris schrieb:


> @NEWMEN-Team
> 
> 
> Hallo, ich wollte mir ein NEWMEN Vorbau Evolution SL 318.4 und ein Advanced 318.0 Carbon Flatbar zulegen.
> ...






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1206 (3. März 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Der Liefertermin muss wohl aus unserer automatischen B2B Verfügbarkeitsanzeige kommen und ist in dem Fall leider fehlerhaft.
> 
> Die Lenker (alle Varianten) sind heute zum Verkauf fertig verpackt worden, werden nächste Woche ins Logistikzentrum und von da aus dann an die Händler versendet. Gleiches gilt für die Sattelstützen.
> 
> ...




ALLE Varianten heißt auch die farbigen???

Die sind dann wo verfügbar? Bisher habe ich noch nichts gefunden.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

Freigabe für Schraubgriffe hatten wir ja schon ein paar mal. 

Wie schaut es mit einer Freigabe für den Pinion Schaltgriff aus ?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. März 2018)

Auf Fragen zu den farbigen Karbonlenkern bekommt man ja schon länger keine Antwort mehr.
Gebe langsam die Hoffnung auf, dass diese noch kommen werden.
Werde ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen müssen. Schade.


----------



## Alex1206 (9. März 2018)

Meine letzte Antwort wie ich direkt an Newmen geschrieben habe war gemäß Herrn J. von Newmen das sich der Termin seitens des Zulieferes immer wieder verschiebt und das sie hoffen, dass die Coloured Carbon Produkte bis Q2/18 lieferbar werden.
Auch ist ein Lenker mit größerer Breite (780mm) vorerst nicht geplant.

Finde es ja saugut das man zumindest eine Antwort bekommt aber auf eine direkte Frage erhält man leider sehr ausweichende Antworten. Und dann sieht man Bilder wo diese Lenker montiert sind. Das heißt es gibt zumindest einige im Bestand..........


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. März 2018)

Danke für die Info.
Dann warte ich vielleicht doch noch mal Anfang Q2 ab...
780mm breite ist für mich perfekt.


----------



## Wuerfelspieler (9. März 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Auch ist ein Lenker mit größerer Breite (780mm) vorerst nicht geplant.





RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> 780mm breite ist für mich perfekt.


Aktuell sind 750mm in Angebot, das wird vermutlich auch bei der Colored-Carbon Variante so sein.


----------



## Alex1206 (9. März 2018)

Naja 750mm und wenn du die Griffe leicht raus schiebst passt es ja.... Hatte halt mal neugieriger weise angefragt wegen der Breite.

Nur diese halbgaren Aussagen zur Lieferzeit nerven mich. Der grüne wäre der perfekte Abschluss für mein Bike.....


----------



## Freeflyer82 (7. April 2018)

Hallo

Hat der newmen ADVANCED SL 318.0 Flatbar nun 190gr. (Angaben Onlineshops) oder 173gr. (Angabe newmen Webseite)? Kann mir das einer sagen? Sind die neuen Chargen allenfalls schwerer geworden? Der Michi hat ja im Mai 17 die 173gr. hier mal bestätigt gehabt.

Danke!


----------



## Bimber (7. April 2018)

Also mein 318.2 mit 750 mm hat 183g wie auf der Website. Also denk ich die Angabe auf der Homepage passt.


----------



## MG (7. April 2018)

Freeflyer82 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat der newmen ADVANCED SL 318.0 Flatbar nun 190gr. (Angaben Onlineshops) oder 173gr. (Angabe newmen Webseite)? Kann mir das einer sagen? Sind die neuen Chargen allenfalls schwerer geworden? Der Michi hat ja im Mai 17 die 173gr. hier mal bestätigt gehabt.
> 
> Danke!


Es gibt jeden unserer Carbon Lenker in einer "normalen" Ausführung und in einer leichteren SL Ausführung.
Die realen Gewichte entsprechen den Gewichten auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeflyer82 (7. April 2018)

Cool, danke! Dann wird der mal bestellt ;-)


----------



## CrunchRyder (9. April 2018)

Hallo ins Allgäu, 
sind bei den Lenkern Varianten mit mehr Kröpfung und etwas mehr Breite in Planung? Mir sind eure Produkte sehr sympathisch, aber die Lenker mit der 12°-Biegung schmeicheln sehr dem Handgelenk und sind nur von der Konkurrenz zu haben.


----------



## MG (9. April 2018)

CrunchRyder schrieb:


> Hallo ins Allgäu,
> sind bei den Lenkern Varianten mit mehr Kröpfung und etwas mehr Breite in Planung? Mir sind eure Produkte sehr sympathisch, aber die Lenker mit der 12°-Biegung schmeicheln sehr dem Handgelenk und sind nur von der Konkurrenz zu haben.


Es sind zwar Lenker mit mehr Rise in Planung ... aber nicht mit 12 Grad.
Lenker mit 12 Grad schmeicheln dem Handgelenk bei entspanntem Fahren mit gestreckten oder nahezu gestreckten Armen.
Bei sportlicher Sitzposition mit angewinkelten Armen sind die 12 Grad jedoch kontraproduktiv .... deshalb bieten wir diese Kröpfung nicht an.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. April 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Freigabe für Schraubgriffe hatten wir ja schon ein paar mal.
> 
> Wie schaut es mit einer Freigabe für den Pinion Schaltgriff aus ?



Es wäre schön wenn darauf endlich mal jemand Antworten würde.
Anfrage per Mail wurde mit "ich Frage nach" beantwortet und dann kam nix mehr.


----------



## Alex1206 (9. April 2018)

Heute habe ich die Mail bekommen das die farbigen Carbonlenker so schnell nicht kommen werden und exakt so in der Mail geschrieben.... sich das Warten darauf nicht lohnt!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. April 2018)

Das ist ja sehr schade! Naja, da kann man nichts machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (9. April 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn darauf endlich mal jemand Antworten würde.
> Anfrage per Mail wurde mit "ich Frage nach" beantwortet und dann kam nix mehr.


Drehgriffe können 2 Probleme mit sich bringen.
Da ich den Pinion Griff nicht detailliert kenne, hier die entscheidenden Punkte:
1) Die Klemmung (sollte eine klassische Klemmschelle sein wobei der gedachte rechte Winkel der Klemmschraube durch die Lenkermitte gehen sollte)
2) Der Schaltgriff selbst und auch keine anderen Schaltgriffteile sollten nicht direkt auf dem Lenker drehen 
Werden diese beiden Punkte erfüllt spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung des Pinion Schaltgriffs.


----------



## wildermarkus (9. April 2018)

,,


----------



## Helius-FR (10. April 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Drehgriffe können 2 Probleme mit sich bringen.
> Da ich den Pinion Griff nicht detailliert kenne, hier die entscheidenden Punkte:
> 1) Die Klemmung (sollte eine klassische Klemmschelle sein wobei der gedachte rechte Winkel der Klemmschraube durch die Lenkermitte gehen sollte)
> 2) Der Schaltgriff selbst und auch keine anderen Schaltgriffteile sollten nicht direkt auf dem Lenker drehen
> Werden diese beiden Punkte erfüllt spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung des Pinion Schaltgriffs.



Danke

Da werde ich mir meinen Schaltgriff wohl mal genauer Ansehen...


----------



## Affekopp (14. Mai 2018)

Kann jemand mal ein Photo eines verbauten Newmen 318.0 einstellen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich der Upsweep optisch auswirkt. 

@MG welche Erhöhung entsteht dadurch gemessen an den Lenkerendem bei 100% gerader Montage?


----------



## tomtom1986 (18. Mai 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit den Farbigen Carbon Lenkern aus weiß man da schon was wie lange es noch in etwas dauern wird


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Es sind zwar Lenker mit mehr Rise in Planung


wann und wieviel Rise?
Würde mir noch dieses Jahr gerne einen neuen Carbon-Lenker gönnen, sollte aber eigentlich mind. 760mm und 25mm Rise haben.


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Juni 2018)

Tendenziell sogar mehr Rise gerne.


----------



## Affekopp (28. Juni 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal ein Photo eines verbauten Newmen 318.0 einstellen.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich der Upsweep optisch auswirkt.
> 
> @MG welche Erhöhung entsteht dadurch gemessen an den Lenkerendem bei 100% gerader Montage?



Hat irgendjemand den Lenker bereits im Einsatz und kann den Effekt des Upsweeps der Advanced SL 318.0 mit 4 Grad Upsweep ausmessen? 

Vorab besten Dank.


----------



## MG (28. Juni 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand den Lenker bereits im Einsatz und kann den Effekt des Upsweeps der Advanced SL 318.0 mit 4 Grad Upsweep ausmessen?
> 
> Vorab besten Dank.


Was möchtest denn genau wissen?


----------



## Affekopp (28. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Was möchtest denn genau wissen?



Wie viel mm sind die Lenkerenden im vgl. zur Lenkermitte, aufgrund des Upsweep, erhöht sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (28. Juni 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Wie viel mm sind die Lenkerenden im vgl. zur Lenkermitte, aufgrund des Upsweep, erhöht sind?


Meinst Du dieses Maß?


----------



## Affekopp (28. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Meinst Du dieses Maß?
> Anhang anzeigen 746697



Ich denke schon, aber damit ich 100%sicher bin bräuchte ich die Ansicht von vorne. 

Wenn 4 Grad eine Aufbiegung/Erhöhung zu Lenkermitte von 30mm bedingt, steht der Lenker bei 8 Grad Backsweep auch ca. 60mm zurück?!


----------



## MG (29. Juni 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, aber damit ich 100%sicher bin bräuchte ich die Ansicht von vorne.
> 
> Wenn 4 Grad eine Aufbiegung/Erhöhung zu Lenkermitte von 30mm bedingt, steht der Lenker bei 8 Grad Backsweep auch ca. 60mm zurück?!


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun ...
... eine relativ ausführliche Diskussion gab es hier schon einmal:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eur...ponentenmarke-von-michi-graetz.818785/page-10
Von post #235 bis #266

Affekopp, bitte unbedingt #245 und #246 anschauen.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun ...
> ... eine relativ ausführliche Diskussion gab es hier schon einmal:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eur...ponentenmarke-von-michi-graetz.818785/page-10
> Von post #235 bis #266
> ...


geil Erklärt

Deshalb hab ich gleich einen drann geschraubt


----------



## Affekopp (29. Juni 2018)

@MG
Vielen Dank, das sind 100% die Themen die mich beschäftigt haben, wozu grundsätzlich aber die Herstellerangaben fehlen. Die Gradangabe wird ja am Lenkerende realisiert, wie er bis dahin geschwungen ist und welcher Höhen-/Längenverlust dadurch entsteht fehlt eigentlich. 

Mein Ziel ist ein möglichst geringer Verlust und dabei möglichst viel Back-/Upsweep. So wie „Lenker 2“ Post #246. 

Entspricht die eurer Philosophie und wird das bei Newmen so umgesetzt?

Positives Extrembeispiel sind die neuen Syncros Hixon/Fraser Vorbau-/Lenkerkombinationen. Gefällt mir extrem gut trotz Upsweep kein Höhnverlust zu erleiden, aber lädt sich alt nur in der Kombinationsvariamte umsetzen. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> geil Erklärt
> 
> Deshalb hab ich gleich einen drann geschraubt
> Anhang anzeigen 746845 Anhang anzeigen 746846



Was ein Teil... Mir viel zu verrückt aber Hut ab  Wann Hase die Kiste aufgebaut? Hab ich hier etwa einen Aufbauthread verpasst 

Hier sieht man, das das Lenkershape eigentlich recht gerade ist und wenig Höhe/Länge verloren geht.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Juni 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @MG
> Vielen Dank, das sind 100% die Themen die mich beschäftigt haben, wozu grundsätzlich aber die Herstellerangaben fehlen. Die Gradangabe wird ja am Lenkerende realisiert, wie er bis dahin geschwungen ist und welcher Höhen-/Längenverlust dadurch entsteht fehlt eigentlich.
> 
> Mein Ziel ist ein möglichst geringer Verlust und dabei möglichst viel Back-/Upsweep. So wie „Lenker 2“ Post #246.
> ...



Ist scheinbar komplett an dir vorbei gegangen...aber ja noch net fertig

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-grave-digger-beginnt-zu-buddeln.865670/page-18#post-15349721


----------



## MG (29. Juni 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> geil Erklärt
> 
> Deshalb hab ich gleich einen drann geschraubt
> Anhang anzeigen 746845 Anhang anzeigen 746846


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


>


Danke an Fabo

Ihr könnt das Rad auf der Euro am Stand von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff  auch mal live sehen.

lg Daniel


----------



## MG (29. Juni 2018)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Danke an Fabu
> 
> Ihr könnt das Rad auf der Euro am Stand von @Mr. Tr!ckstuff  auch mal live sehen.
> 
> lg Daniel


Fabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (29. Juni 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Fabo


Schon geändert und nochmals danke


----------



## Affekopp (30. Juni 2018)

@MG
... kannst du noch beantworten, ob eure Lenker eher dem Bild1 oder Bild2 aus Post #246 entsprechen?


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juli 2018)

Also ich fahre aktuell einen Sixpack Kamikaze, der lt. Datenblatt einen Upsweep von 4° und einen Backsweep von 8° hat. Gestern auf der Tour hab ich bspw. gemerkt, dass bei mir viel zu viel Druck auf meinem "Innenballen" lastet, also dem Ding am Handende des Daumens. Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll auf einen Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung zu wechseln, um diese Zone zu entlasten? Und die Frage wäre: Welche Kröpfung macht Sinn?


----------



## NEWMEN-Team (2. Juli 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @MG
> ... kannst du noch beantworten, ob eure Lenker eher dem Bild1 oder Bild2 aus Post #246 entsprechen?


Bei unseren Lenkern beginnt die Kröpfung ab ziemlich genau 230mm von den Lenkerenden aus gemessen.


Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also ich fahre aktuell einen Sixpack Kamikaze, der lt. Datenblatt einen Upsweep von 4° und einen Backsweep von 8° hat. Gestern auf der Tour hab ich bspw. gemerkt, dass bei mir viel zu viel Druck auf meinem "Innenballen" lastet, also dem Ding am Handende des Daumens. Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll auf einen Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung zu wechseln, um diese Zone zu entlasten? Und die Frage wäre: Welche Kröpfung macht Sinn?


Bei zu viel Druck auf den "daumenseitigen" Handflächen ruhig mal versuchen den Lenker etwas weiter nach vorne zu drehen/neigen, vielleicht ist damit schon Abhilfe geschaffen.
Umgekehrt wenn es an den Außenseiten drückt den Lenker mal nach hinten drehen/neigen.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juli 2018)

Des versuch' ich mal ... mercí.

Edit fragt: Sind eure Lenker auch für Griffe mit Innenklemmung zugelassen? Wäre interessant für Modelle, wie den GA-3 von Ergon bspw.


----------



## Markus. (4. Juli 2018)

Hi,

ich habe  den passenden Lenker gefunden. 
Liegt sehr gut in der Hand, fühlt sich sehr gut an. Top. 
MG ein Danke!

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (3. August 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommt was ....


Mal ketzerisch gefragt: welches Jahr? Die Antwort war aus Oktober 2017 und Frühjahr '18 is rum. Ich hab inzwischen einen KS-Lenker zum Newmen-Vorbau kombiniert, sähe aber mit passendem Lenker besser aus.


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. August 2018)

KS?

Ich wäre ja auch für einen Lenker mit mehr Rise bzw. mehr Kröpfung empfänglich. Leider scheint der Entwicklungsfokus gerade nicht auf den Lenkern zu liegen. Aber ist schon Ok. Gibt ja mehrere gute bis sehr gute Alternativen am Markt.


----------



## Middlfrank (5. August 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> KS?


Jupp:
https://r2-bike.com/ETHER-by-KS-Len...MI2vfv8t3W3AIV75XtCh0GQwFiEAQYASABEgJw4PD_BwE
Hält meinem Gewicht aufm AM bisher problemlos Stand.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. August 2018)

Nie gehört, von der Firma. Muss aber nichts heißen.


----------



## xrated (19. August 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Es sind zwar Lenker mit mehr Rise in Planung ... aber nicht mit 12 Grad.
> Lenker mit 12 Grad schmeicheln dem Handgelenk bei entspanntem Fahren mit gestreckten oder nahezu gestreckten Armen.
> Bei sportlicher Sitzposition mit angewinkelten Armen sind die 12 Grad jedoch kontraproduktiv .... deshalb bieten wir diese Kröpfung nicht an.



Bei welcher Körpergröße, Statur und Fahrstil wurden denn die 8x5° ermittelt?


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. August 2018)

Bzgl. der Kröpfung hab' ich persönlich das "Problem", dass ich ungefähr 90 bis 95% der Zeit nun mal eher entspannt und Touren fahre als dass ich in Action verfalle und dort von der besseren Ergonomie profitiere. Mir geht es dann eher so, dass ich durch die entspanntere Haltung während der Passagen mit weniger Action deutlich entspannter bin, wenn es mal deftiger zugeht. Damit zahlt sich dann die Kröpfung doch noch mehr aus.


----------



## MG (20. August 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Kröpfung hab' ich persönlich das "Problem", dass ich ungefähr 90 bis 95% der Zeit nun mal eher entspannt und Touren fahre als dass ich in Action verfalle und dort von der besseren Ergonomie profitiere. Mir geht es dann eher so, dass ich durch die entspanntere Haltung während der Passagen mit weniger Action deutlich entspannter bin, wenn es mal deftiger zugeht. Damit zahlt sich dann die Kröpfung doch noch mehr aus.


Klar, das ist nachvollziehbar. Muss jeder für sich überlegen was für ihn wichtiger ist.
Am besten wäre ein Lenker der sich automatisch "anpasst" ...


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. August 2018)

Challenge erkannt? ;-)


----------



## xrated (24. August 2018)

Eigentlich müsste man jeden Lenker mit 3 verschiedenen Kröpfungen anbieten aber das macht natürlich keiner. Dazu kommt ja noch das die Winkelangaben nicht immer überstimmen was tatsächlich da ist.


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. August 2018)

Stimmt wohl. "Leider" wird es dann wohl bei mir wieder ein Syntace oder zum ersten Mal ein SQlab mit 12° und entweder 20 oder 30mm Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PurpleSunrise (27. August 2018)

NEWMEN-Team schrieb:


> Bei unseren Lenkern beginnt die Kröpfung ab ziemlich genau 230mm von den Lenkerenden aus gemessen.
> 
> Bei zu viel Druck auf den "daumenseitigen" Handflächen ruhig mal versuchen den Lenker etwas weiter nach vorne zu drehen/neigen, vielleicht ist damit schon Abhilfe geschaffen.
> Umgekehrt wenn es an den Außenseiten drückt den Lenker mal nach hinten drehen/neigen.
> ...




Um das kurz aufzugreifen "nach Hinten drehen/neigen" ist die Richtung so gemeint wie Gas geben beim Motorrad?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. August 2018)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Um das kurz aufzugreifen "nach Hinten drehen/neigen" ist die Richtung so gemeint wie Gas geben beim Motorrad?



Was is an Hinten und Vorn so schwer verständlich ?


----------



## feedyourhead (28. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Was is an Hinten und Vorn so schwer verständlich ?


zumindest nicht so schwer verständlich wie


PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> die Richtung so gemeint wie Gas geben beim Motorrad


----------



## Markus. (11. September 2018)

.


----------



## finisher (20. September 2018)

Hat der Lenker wirlich einen so hervorragenden, komfortabelen Flex wie versprochen ?

Meine SID Federgabel ist relativ straff, sodass mir die Handgelenke schmerzen. Könnte der Lenker Abhilfe schaffen ?


----------



## feedyourhead (1. Oktober 2018)

finisher schrieb:


> Hat der Lenker wirlich einen so hervorragenden, komfortabelen Flex wie versprochen ?


Die Auslenkung der Lenkerenden findest Du im Prüfdiagramm:


MG schrieb:


> Hier das Diagramm ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 745810


Somit würde ich den Komfort eher als durchschnittlich einschätzen.


----------



## finisher (7. Oktober 2018)

So. Seit einer Woche am Rad, heute erste Ausfahrt.

Als ich den Lenker ausgepackt und über eine Kante gelegt habe, war überhaupt kein Flex zu spüren. Wollte ihn schon zurückschicken, habe ihn dann aber doch montiert. Erstaunlicherweise hat er so doppelt soviel nachgegeben, wie der alte Alulenker.

Heute unterwegs. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster ist keine Verbesserung zu spüren, im Gelände ist er aber deutlich komfortabler, als der alte.
Wunder darf man sicherlich nicht erwarten, sonst wäre es kein MTB Lenker.


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wird es zeitnah eine leichtere Version des Advanced SL 318.0 geben? Würde gerne über den Winter noch ein paar Gramm abspecken (nicht nur am Bauch ) und hab schon den passenden Newmen-LRS. Allerdings sind mir die 178g zu viel, da spar ich nicht genug zum aktuellen Syntace Vector.


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Oktober 2018)

Warum willst du dann überhaupt dort sparen? 

Alternativ schau dir doch mal den BEAST components an ... sorry für's vorschlagen hier im Newmen Thread. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2018)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Warum willst du dann überhaupt dort sparen?
> 
> Alternativ schau dir doch mal den BEAST components an ... sorry für's vorschlagen hier im Newmen Thread. ;-)



Ist meine letzte Möglichkeit. LRS, Antrieb, Sattel usw. bin ich am Limit. Ich würde aber gerne noch 200-300g einsparen und gerade Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau kann man für halbwegs vernünftiges Geld noch was rausholen. Ich hab den Syntace nicht in der superlight-Version. Beast hab ich mir angesehen, da gefällt mir aber nicht, dass es ein echter Flat ohne backsweep und upsweep ist. Und Schmolke ist zu teuer.

Außerdem die Optik, mir gefallen die Newmen-Sachen und der Lenker + Vorbau würde sich halt gut zum LRS machen.


----------



## damonsta (25. Oktober 2018)

Schmolke hat nur 6° Backsweep. Unverständlich für mich.


----------



## feedyourhead (25. Oktober 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Beast hab ich mir angesehen, da gefällt mir aber nicht, dass es ein echter Flat ohne backsweep und upsweep ist.


Der Beast hat mit 9° sogar mehr Backsweep als der Newmen.
Der Upsweep ist wie bei vielen Lenkern (wieviel hat dein Syntace?) nicht angegeben.


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Der Beast hat mit 9° sogar mehr Backsweep als der Newmen.
> Der Upsweep ist wie bei vielen Lenkern (wieviel hat dein Syntace?) nicht angegeben.


Du hast recht. War von dem Bild so irritiert, da sieht er ganz gerade aus. Ok, dass wäre dann sogar eine Alternative. Preislich noch im Rahmen und auch mit 5mm Rise. Das würde mir reichen.

Was ist den am Ende der Unterscheid zwischen 5mm Rise oder upsweep?


----------



## seven21 (25. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Der Beast hat mit 9° sogar mehr Backsweep als der Newmen.
> Der Upsweep ist wie bei vielen Lenkern (wieviel hat dein Syntace?) nicht angegeben.



Zum Verständnis:5mm Rise mit 0' upsweep kann evtl. ähnlich 0mm Rise und 5' upsweep sein, wenn durch den upsweep der Höhenunterschied am Ende etwa 5mm beträgt.

Newmen hat 0 Rise und 4 upsweep, beast hat 5 rise und upsweep unbekannt. Wenn das 0 wären, wäre halt auch die Ergonomie noch etwas anders, da der beast dann eben doch ein gerades Rohr hat, während der Newmen etwas Biegung nach oben hat.



EDIT: google is your friend. Ich habs kapiert.


----------



## feedyourhead (25. Oktober 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis:5mm Rise mit 0' upsweep kann evtl. ähnlich 0mm Rise und 5' upsweep sein, wenn durch den upsweep der Höhenunterschied am Ende etwa 5mm beträgt.
> 
> Newmen hat 0 Rise und 4 upsweep, beast hat 5 rise und upsweep unbekannt. Wenn das 0 wären, wäre halt auch die Ergonomie noch etwas anders, da der beast dann eben doch ein gerades Rohr hat, während der Newmen etwas Biegung nach oben hat.


Eigentlich ist es bei einem Lenker ohne Rise unsinnig Backsweep UND Upsweep anzugeben, da es einfach nur EINE Kröpfung gibt, die je nach Ausrichtung des Lenkers nach Belieben in Up- und Backsweep aufgeteilt werden kann.

Eine Abhandlung darüber gab es hier von Michi Grätz schon mal:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eur...ponentenmarke-von-michi-graetz.818785/page-10


MG schrieb:


> Bei ganz geraden Lenkern ist es auch nicht unbedingt notwendig, dass ein upsweep und ein backsweep angegeben ist.
> Warum?
> Weil der Lenker einfach in die gewünschte Position gedreht werden kann.


Warum er es dann trotzdem macht?
Vermutlich um zu verhindern, dass Kunden dann denken der Lenker habe keinen Upsweep.

Und: Vergleichbar sind die Angaben bei den Lenkern eigentlich nie, da man nur selten weiß, wo z.B. der Up-/Backsweep anfängt oder auch wie der Rise gemessen wurde (Oberkante? Mitte? Beides wird teilweise praktiziert.)

Und: Einen z.B. Beast mit 5mm Rise kannst Du genausogut in deine gewünschte Position drehen, bis dein gewünschter Upsweep erreicht ist. Das hat ausschließlich optische Nachteile, was bei so einem geringen Rise aber eher zu vernachlässigen ist.



seven21 schrieb:


> Was ist den am Ende der Unterscheid zwischen 5mm Rise oder upsweep?


Ein Rise wirkt sich nicht auf den Winkel an den Griffen aus, ein Upsweep schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (23. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es schon neues wann die farbigen Carbonlenker kommen sollen


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Gibt es schon neues wann die farbigen Carbonlenker kommen sollen


Farbige? Political Correctness??
Schwarze gibt es!


----------



## struppie2005 (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo Michi

Kommen den auch breitere DH Carbon Lenker als 750mm ?


----------



## Middlfrank (26. Februar 2019)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi
> 
> Kommen den auch breitere DH Carbon Lenker als 750mm ?


Die Fragen nach breiter/farbig wird seit 2 Jahren??? nicht beantwortet bzw vertröstet. Ich hab inzwischen einen anderen Hersteller verbaut.


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Februar 2019)

Leider. Bei mir wird wohl auch ein Modell aus dem Hause S......

Schade. Gerade der farbige Lenker wäre ein optisches Highlight am Bike gewesen.


----------



## struppie2005 (27. Februar 2019)

Ich Tip mal das es da arge Probleme mit den Farbigen Fasern gab.... Bunte Lenker brauche ich auch nicht, aber mehr Breite so 780mm wären am DH Bike schon angebracht. Da die Preise bisher Fair sind gegenüber Syntace und ich Michis Kompetenz bei Carbon mehr als vertraue. Syntace Lenker haben da immer die besten Ergebnisse gehabt und keine feststellbare Serienstreuung, da kann es bei Newmen nur ähnlich hohe Ansprüche geben.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Februar 2019)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Schade. Gerade der farbige Lenker wäre ein optisches Highlight am Bike gewesen.


Das mit den farbigen Carbonteilen (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Felgen) war halt als »Aufmacher« für die erste Firmenpräsentation wichtig.
Und wie man sieht, immer noch im Bewusstsein einiger Leute verankert.


----------



## Phil-Joe (28. Februar 2019)

Jupp, ist es. Auch wenn ich nicht um die Langzeiterfahrung der Farbbeständigkeit der Teile von Beast-Components weiß haben die Jungs dennoch inzwischen schon ihre Teile auf dem Markt - mit Farbe und Breite.

Schade.


----------



## feedyourhead (28. Februar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das mit den farbigen Carbonteilen (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Felgen) war halt als »Aufmacher« für die erste Firmenpräsentation wichtig.
> Und wie man sieht, immer noch im Bewusstsein einiger Leute verankert.


Nicht nur zur ersten Firmenpräsentation.
Die farbigen Carbonteile waren zur Eurobike 2016 (wo auch Achsen und Pedale gezeigt wurden) der Aufreisser aber eben 2018 immer noch:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/09/newmen-2019/

Sehr schön die Bildunterschrift:
*"Der Eye-Catcher seit Markteinführung: NEWMEN bietet seine Carbon-Komponenten gefärbt an"

*
Was Beast angeht, wird hier allerdings völlig anders gefärbt, das ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. März 2019)

Aber in Konsequenz dennoch: Dort bekommst du farbige Carbon-Lenker, die auch erhältlich, leider aber sehr teuer sind. Und Newmen - so gut ich die Produkte auch finde, kann leider trotz vollmundigem Marketing nicht liefern. Sehr schade, denn die Leute wollen! Und dazu noch einen in breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2019)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Aber in Konsequenz dennoch: Dort bekommst du farbige Carbon-Lenker, die auch erhältlich, leider aber sehr teuer sind. Und Newmen - so gut ich die Produkte auch finde, kann leider trotz vollmundigem Marketing nicht liefern. Sehr schade, denn die Leute wollen! Und dazu noch einen in breit.


Wird schon seine Gründe haben, dass die Lenker (noch) nicht angeboten werden.
Die Nachfrage sehe ich definitiv.

Und klar sind die Beast nicht günstig. Aber auch Newmen ist nicht günstig.
Ein schwarzer Beast ist (obwohl in Deutschland hergestellt) auch nur 10 Eur teurer als ein Newmen.
Keine Ahnung, was ein farbiger, verfügbarer Newmen kosten würde.


----------



## 4you2 (28. März 2019)

Lenker Newmen Advanced SL 318.0, 31.8 x 740 mm, Flat,
neu,
zu verkaufen!


----------



## goldbär (29. März 2019)

Welche leichten schwarzen Lenkerstopfen passen in den Newmen Advanced SL 318.0 Carbon Flatbar 31,8x740
Bei den Lenkerstopfen findet man meistens keine Angaben über den Durchmesser. Der Lenker hat ca. 18 mm Innendurchmesser


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. März 2019)

Die Ergon-Stopfen passen.


----------



## goldbär (29. März 2019)

Meinst du diese?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=33814


----------



## Deleted 390656 (29. März 2019)

Ja, das sind sie. Sind auch bei den Griffen dabei.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2019)

*newmen advanced sl 318.0 aftermarket =/= newmen advanced sl 318.0 oem ?*

habe hier einen oem lenker mit advanced sl aufdruck, welcher aber das gewicht vom normalen advanced aufweist.

ist das gewollt?


----------



## MG (29. Juli 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> *newmen advanced sl 318.0 aftermarket =/= newmen advanced sl 318.0 oem ?*
> 
> habe hier einen oem lenker mit advanced sl aufdruck, welcher aber das gewicht vom normalen advanced aufweist.
> 
> ist das gewollt?


Das ist nicht so gewollt.Ich vermute da sind die falschen Decals auf den Lenker aufgebracht worden.
Denke da sollte eigentlich ein ADVANCED  und kein ADVANCED SL verbaut sein, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2019)

keine ahnung wo der verbaut war. habe ihn einzeln gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. August 2019)

Mal nochmal zur Sicherheit:

Euer Advanced 318.20 - Lenker (ohne SL) ist ja von XC bis Downhill freigegeben. Was haltet ihr von einer Montage am Pumptrack-/Dirtjumpbike, ggf. auch mit kleinen Trialeinlagen, allerdings keine wirklich hohen Sprünge (mal gesetzt den Fall, die Geometrie passt, insbesondere der Rise reicht aus)? Dass es ggf. unökonomisch ist, weil er im Schadensfall durch Sturz teurer zu tauschen ist als ein Alulenker mal ausgeklammert.

Dieselbe Frage dann nochmal für den Evolution 318.4-Vorbau (ohne SL): Hier ist ja von vornherhein keine Einsatz- und Gewichtsbeschränkung angegeben. Also noch unkritischer?

Danke sehr!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2019)

Hm, kann man jetzt so deuten, dass man sich hier lieber nicht mit einer Antwort aus dem Fenster lehnt oder dass die Frage so doof ist, dass sie keiner Antwort wert ist.
Oder dass keiner von Newmen in den Thread mehr reinguckt...


----------



## S-H-A (12. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hm, kann man jetzt so deuten, dass man sich hier lieber nicht mit einer Antwort aus dem Fenster lehnt oder dass die Frage so doof ist, dass sie keiner Antwort wert ist.
> Oder dass keiner von Newmen in den Thread mehr reinguckt...



Ist mir hier auch schon mal so ergangen. Frage war wohl zu blöd. Hab dann bei der Konkurrenz gekauft.


----------



## MG (12. August 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal nochmal zur Sicherheit:
> 
> Euer Advanced 318.20 - Lenker (ohne SL) ist ja von XC bis Downhill freigegeben. Was haltet ihr von einer Montage am Pumptrack-/Dirtjumpbike, ggf. auch mit kleinen Trialeinlagen, allerdings keine wirklich hohen Sprünge (mal gesetzt den Fall, die Geometrie passt, insbesondere der Rise reicht aus)? Dass es ggf. unökonomisch ist, weil er im Schadensfall durch Sturz teurer zu tauschen ist als ein Alulenker mal ausgeklammert.
> 
> ...


Du meinst bei beiden Varianten die nicht SL?
falls ja, kannst getrost am Pumptrack-/Dirtjumpbike einsetzen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2019)

Ja, nicht SL. Danke sehr! 
Den Vorbau habe ich eh schon gekauft.  Beim Lenker muss ich mal testen, wie viel Rise es sein sollen.


----------



## COLKURTZ (1. Oktober 2019)

Im News Bereich wurde es noch nicht beantwortet, auch an anderen Stellen finde ich nichts, deswegen hier, bitte :

Wann sind die neuen, breiteren Lenker lieferbar, die 2 Serien mit 760 und 800mm Breite, die auf der EB zu sehen waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (1. Oktober 2019)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Im News Bereich wurde es noch nicht beantwortet, auch an anderen Stellen finde ich nichts, deswegen hier, bitte :
> 
> Wann sind die neuen, breiteren Lenker lieferbar, die 2 Serien mit 760 und 800mm Breite, die auf der EB zu sehen waren?


Hi,
Verfügbarkeit der Eurobike Neuheiten ist ab November.

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2019)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hi,
> Verfügbarkeit der Eurobike Neuheiten ist ab November.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tim



Nov. is schon


----------



## COLKURTZ (8. November 2019)

Und ich habe mit Bike Components gesprochen. Dort sollen die neuen Artikel derzeit angelegt werden. Es wird wohl Ende November, bis man die Lenker kaufen kann. 
Ich schaue regelmäßig auf die Homepage von Newmen, wo auch noch nichts neues eingestellt wurde.


----------



## speeedman (25. November 2019)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Und ich habe mit Bike Components gesprochen. Dort sollen die neuen Artikel derzeit angelegt werden. Es wird wohl Ende November, bis man die Lenker kaufen kann.
> Ich schaue regelmäßig auf die Homepage von Newmen, wo auch noch nichts neues eingestellt wurde.



Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten dazu, scheint mittlerweile immer noch nicht aufgenommen zu sein..


----------



## COLKURTZ (25. November 2019)

Nix neues. Ich schaue auch jeden Tag...


----------



## Taunide (25. November 2019)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hi,
> Verfügbarkeit der Eurobike Neuheiten ist ab November.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Tim



Wann bitte sind die neuen Produkte zu beziehen?


----------



## Taunide (26. November 2019)

@MG @Plumpssack 
 Termine Termine, bitte danke


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. November 2019)

318.0 740mm - nicht SL:
innen nicht so geil verarbeitet, man siehts glaube ich nicht perfekt, aber auf einer Seite hängt nach ca. 5-10cm irgendwelches abstehendes Carbonzeug im Rohr rum


----------



## feedyourhead (30. November 2019)

Zum Glück schleifen und lackieren die Asiaten aussen fleissig, ins Rohr schaun ja nur die Wenigsten 

Aber ernsthaft, ich würd mir da nix denken, gerade an der Stelle und bei der Materialdicke. Vermutlich eh nur Harz? 

Wenn Du Dir Sorgen machst, dann lass Dir das OK von Newmen geben. Optisch wirds dich ja wohl kaum stören.


----------



## xalex (1. Dezember 2019)

Das sind Reste vonder Herstellung. Plastik,  kein carbon.  Völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (1. Dezember 2019)

Hab ich schon Mal gesehen. Weiß aber nicht mehr bei welchem Lenker. RF oder Syntace.


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Dezember 2019)

Der November ist um 
@MG 
Wie schaut es bitte aus, wann kommen die neuen Lenker? Könntet ihr bitte informieren, z.B. "wird dieses Jahr nix mehr, Lieferschwierigkeiten. Rechnet bitte im Februar mit den neuen Lenker". 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## xalex (5. Dezember 2019)

brauchbare Enduro-Allmountain: Rahmen/Teile/Kleidung
					

Info wann ?  Guckstu Eurobike (anscheinend..)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Auf meinem aktuellen Speci Alu-Lenker brauche ich 4Nm. Können sich im Sturzfall noch drehen. Für Montagepaste hat man bei Matchmaker nun wahrlich nicht viel Fläche...


Hast Du den Lenker letztlich verbaut?
Bei mir ist nämlich genau Deine Befürchtung eingetreten: Die Matchmaker-Klemmschelle verdreht sich auf dem ar***glatten Carbon. Das konnte mein vorheriger Answer-Lenker deutlich besser. Der war da einfach rauh.

Genügend Fläche, um sinnvoll mit Montagepaste arbeiten zu können, hätte man vielleicht, wenn man "Max und Moritz" von Carbonice verbaut, aber der normale Matchmaker hat da ja nicht viel Auflagefläche.


----------



## S-H-A (3. April 2020)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hast Du den Lenker letztlich verbaut?
> Bei mir ist nämlich genau Deine Befürchtung eingetreten: Die Matchmaker-Klemmschelle verdreht sich auf dem ar***glatten Carbon. Das konnte mein vorheriger Answer-Lenker deutlich besser. Der war da einfach rauh.
> 
> Genügend Fläche, um sinnvoll mit Montagepaste arbeiten zu können, hätte man vielleicht, wenn man "Max und Moritz" von Carbonice verbaut, aber der normale Matchmaker hat da ja nicht viel Auflagefläche.


Nö. Bekam keine Info. Hab die Sram Schellen dann später mit 3Nm auf dem Santa Cruz Lenker verschraubt. Bei 2,5 Nm haben die sich noch gelegentlich verdreht. Laut SC überhaupt kein Thema. Jetzt die Hope Schellen am Hope Lenker sind da deutlich schonender, und es sind weniger Nm nötig. Die Sram Schellen sind da schon Murks.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. April 2020)

Stimmt, allerdings in meinem Fall alternativlos. Möchte weiter meine Guide/Code fahren und an dem Rad auch weiterhin den Reverb-Drucktaster (einzige Möglichkeit, trotz Umwerfer alles auf eine Schelle zu packen). Insofern passt links auch keine Tuning-Schelle mit breitem Carbonband. Ich probier's trotzdem mal mit Montagepaste. Kann doch nicht sein, dass das bei allen sonstigen Lenkern funktioniert, nur nicht bei dem Advanced SL!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (3. April 2020)

Bei Beast Lenkern wird empfohlen eine Schicht Klebe/Isolierband unter die Schellen zu bringen. Dort werden auch Klebestreifen mitgeliefert. Funktioniert gut und das Drehmoment von 2,5 Nm reicht dann auch aus.


----------



## S-H-A (3. April 2020)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Bei Beast Lenkern wird empfohlen eine Schicht Klebe/Isolierband unter die Schellen zu bringen. Dort werden auch Klebestreifen mitgeliefert. Funktioniert gut und das Drehmoment von 2,5 Nm reicht dann auch aus.


Anders kann man argumentieren, dass so eine größere punktuelle Belastung auftreten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2020)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Bei Beast Lenkern wird empfohlen eine Schicht Klebe/Isolierband unter die Schellen zu bringen. Dort werden auch Klebestreifen mitgeliefert. Funktioniert gut und das Drehmoment von 2,5 Nm reicht dann auch aus.


Bei mir mit den Trickstuff CNC Schellen ging das nicht mit dem Band. Ich habs ohne montiert. Hintere Schraube 2Nm vordere nur 1.5Nm. Hält super.


----------



## zaghombre (4. April 2020)

MG schrieb:


> Es gibt jeden unserer Carbon Lenker in einer "normalen" Ausführung und in einer leichteren SL Ausführung.
> Die realen Gewichte entsprechen den Gewichten auf unserer Homepage.


@michi Grätz Team-NEWMEN:
ist der komfort(flex) besser beim ADVANCED  oder ADVANCED  SL,
wenn ich von meinem sehr steifen RF35carbonlenker wechseln will...??
mfg


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2020)

Sind beide im Direktvergleich spürbar weicher. Steifigkeit absteigend:
Advanced SL, Advanced, Evolution SL


----------



## zaghombre (4. April 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Sind beide im Direktvergleich spürbar weicher. Steifigkeit absteigend:
> Advanced SL, Advanced, Evolution SL


vielen dank für die antwort...


----------



## Affekopp (8. April 2020)

zaghombre schrieb:


> @michi Grätz Team-NEWMEN:
> ist der komfort(flex) besser beim ADVANCED  oder ADVANCED  SL,
> wenn ich von meinem sehr steifen RF35carbonlenker wechseln will...??
> mfg



... geht mit ähnlich, hege auch gerade Wechselgedanken. Mir echt ein Rätsel, wie Mann solch brutal steifen Lenker auf den Markt bringen kann. 

Gibt es von Newmen mittlerweile auch 35er Lenker? Oder geplant?


----------



## zaghombre (17. April 2020)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Sind beide im Direktvergleich spürbar weicher. Steifigkeit absteigend:
> Advanced SL, Advanced, Evolution SL



darf ich fragen,welchen du fährst?
hast du vergleich mit syntace vector carbon(ist bei mir auch schon besser als RF...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (17. April 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Gibt es von Newmen mittlerweile auch 35er Lenker? Oder geplant?



Gemäß mehrfacher Statements: Nein. Man sieht weder den Vorteil noch dafür einen Bedarf, weil damit auch wieder der Steifigkeitsgedanke, den du ja vorher ansprachst stärker zum Tragen kommt. Kannst du, glaub ich sogar bei denen auf der Seite lesen.


----------



## Affekopp (17. April 2020)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Gemäß mehrfacher Statements: Nein. Man sieht weder den Vorteil noch dafür einen Bedarf, weil damit auch wieder der Steifigkeitsgedanke, den du ja vorher ansprachst stärker zum Tragen kommt. Kannst du, glaub ich sogar bei denen auf der Seite lesen.



Ich habe es jetzt just selbst gemerkt und vor 1 Wo. zurück auf 31,8er Syntace Lenker gewechselt. 

Der Vector ist sicherlich kein komfortables Beispiel aber im vgl. zu meinem vorherigen 35er definitiv spürbar komfortabler. Und Steifigkeit/Präzission vermisse ich auch nicht. 

Allerdings war mein Santa Lenker in 35er genauso komfortabel wie mein 31,8er. 

Also hängt es schon mit dem Hersteller zusammen. Allerdings ist das alles ein Beweis dafür, dass das 35er Maß effektiv keine Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. April 2020)

Zustimmung. Und da der 31.8er Standard einfach seit Jahren verbreitet ist, freut mich schlicht, dass hier keine Hersteller-Allianz mal wieder einen neuen Standard mit Macht gegen einen anderen ersetzt hat. Mir soll ja auch noch ein neuer rein/ drauf kommen. Und da überleg' ich schon, was mir reicht. Kröpfung, Rise - Ich will einfach höher, weil das Tyee 2018 einfach zu kurz und tief war. Auch wenn es sich gut fährt. Und der 780er ist mir deutlich zu breit. Da reichen 760 oder 750 mit Sicherheit locker evtl. sogar weniger ...


----------



## J.O.MPG (27. April 2020)

Kann hier jemand beantworten, ob die 760er und 800er Lenker gleich stabil sind?

Die 800mm breiten Lenker sind explizit für DH freigegeben, die 760mm nur bis "AllMountain". Liegt das wirklich an Material bzw. Dicke? 

Mir würden 760mm reichen, aber für den Park wäre mir ein stabiler (und dafür freigegebener) Lenker ganz recht.

Hat da jemand genauere Infos? 
Grüße


----------



## MG (28. April 2020)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand beantworten, ob die 760er und 800er Lenker gleich stabil sind?
> 
> Die 800mm breiten Lenker sind explizit für DH freigegeben, die 760mm nur bis "AllMountain". Liegt das wirklich an Material bzw. Dicke?
> 
> ...


Ja, die Lenker haben je nach Breite unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke und sind deshalb auch nach unterschiedlichen Teststandards getestet.
Wenn Du einen sicheren Lenker für den Park Einsatz suchst dann nimm einen 800er, denn diese sind für DH Freigegeben.


----------



## D_____M______ (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen - ich habe eine kleine, oberflächliche, Beschädigung an meinem Newmen Carbon Lenker entdeckt und bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich besser tauschen sollte. Es sieht aus wie ein kleiner Abplatzer - zu fühlen, aber nichtmal 0,5 mm tief. Bremse war dort nicht montiert - davon kann es also nicht kommen. 

Besten Danke


----------



## xalex (16. Juni 2020)

D_____M______ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen - ich habe eine kleine, oberflächliche, Beschädigung an meinem Newmen Carbon Lenker entdeckt und bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich besser tauschen sollte. Es sieht aus wie ein kleiner Abplatzer - zu fühlen, aber nichtmal 0,5 mm tief. Bremse war dort nicht montiert - davon kann es also nicht kommen.
> 
> Besten Danke


Ich finde das schwer zu sagen auf dem Photo. Aber an sich sieht das nur nach Beschädigung der Deckschicht aus. Ich hatte einen Eindruck in der Deckschicht und den Lenker sicherheitshalber eingeschckt. Die AUskunft von Newmen war "unbedenklich". hätte auch ein faires Crash replacement bekommen, ich bin aber so weiter gefahren.


----------



## D_____M______ (24. Juni 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Ich finde das schwer zu sagen auf dem Photo. Aber an sich sieht das nur nach Beschädigung der Deckschicht aus. Ich hatte einen Eindruck in der Deckschicht und den Lenker sicherheitshalber eingeschckt. Die AUskunft von Newmen war "unbedenklich". hätte auch ein faires Crash replacement bekommen, ich bin aber so weiter gefahren.




Besten Dank!
@MG leider habe ich über eure Mailadresse niemanden erreicht - könnt ihr zum Lenker was sagen?


----------



## shiba (2. September 2020)

Wie siehts denn mit Erfahrungen mit den neuen, viel bessereren Lenkern mit mehr upsweep, aus?


----------



## xalex (2. September 2020)

Fahre den 76er. Finde ihn von der Form super. Ansonsten ist es halt ein Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (3. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es halt ein Lenker



*mademyday


----------



## shiba (3. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Fahre den 76er. Finde ihn von der Form super.


Und konntest du die von Newmen beworbenen Eigenschaften spüren?

weniger Ermüdung
aggressive Abfahrtspositionen ohne Handgelenkfehlstellungen
erhöhter Komfort in neutraleren Positionen


----------



## xalex (3. September 2020)

Man gewöhnt sich ja an so alles mögliche, besonders in der Abfahrtsposition... 
Zumindest empfinde ich inzwischen Lenker mit weniger upsweep als sehr unangenehm. Und beim normalen Pedalieren stehen meine Handgelenke schön neutral



shiba schrieb:


> Und konntest du die von Newmen beworbenen Eigenschaften spüren?
> 
> weniger Ermüdung
> aggressive Abfahrtspositionen ohne Handgelenkfehlstellungen
> erhöhter Komfort in neutraleren Positionen


----------



## shiba (3. September 2020)

Danke für deine Eindrücke


----------



## xalex (9. September 2020)

Eins habe ich noch vergessen,  was ich nervig finde: die Drehmoment Beschränkung von 1,5 NM für die armaturen und Griffe. 
Musste mir extra einen anderen drehmo Schlüssel besorgen...
@MG 2,5 wie das die meisten hin bekommen wäre wesentlich praktischer


----------



## feedyourhead (9. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Eins habe ich noch vergessen,  was ich nervig finde: die Drehmoment Beschränkung von 1,5 NM für die armaturen und Griffe.
> Musste mir extra einen anderen drehmo Schlüssel besorgen...
> @MG 2,5 wie das die meisten hin bekommen wäre wesentlich praktischer


Das zeigt eigentlich nur wie schlecht die Klemmendesigns selbst der großen Hersteller geworden sind.


----------



## xalex (9. September 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das zeigt eigentlich nur wie schlecht die Klemmendesigns selbst der großen Hersteller geworden sind.


Da geht es doch im Grunde nur um asymmetrische Klemmung?


----------



## feedyourhead (9. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Da geht es doch im Grunde nur um asymmetrische Klemmung?


Ja, asymmetrische Klemmungen, sehr kleine Auflageflächen, keine Verdrehsicherung usw. 

Bevor die Hersteller jetzt zu jedem Klemmendesign einen Wert veröffentlichen wird eben der niedrigste angegeben.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. September 2020)

shiba schrieb:


> Und konntest du die von Newmen beworbenen Eigenschaften spüren?


Ich fahre seit zwei Monaten den ADVANCED 318.40 und kann diesseits von Bikeparks/ DH, also nur S1-S3 die Werbeaussage "kräftesparend durch angenehmen Flex" in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.




Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber auch nur zu zaghaft unterwegs. ?

Mittlerweile fahre ich ihn an einem EVOLUTION SL 318.4. 

Lenker und Vorbau sind super verarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiba (14. September 2020)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> ...die Werbeaussage "kräftesparend durch angenehmen Flex" in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber auch nur zu zaghaft unterwegs.


Ist er zu hart, bist du zu schwach 
Vielleicht probier ich das einfach mal aus


----------



## Diddo (20. Oktober 2020)

Bekommt man die Decals von den Advanced OEM-Lenkern ab ohne weitere Schäden?


----------



## zaghombre (21. Oktober 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Decals von den Advanced OEM-Lenkern ab ohne weitere Schäden?


jep,mach waterslide immer mit farbabbeizer/plastikspachtel/aceton weg...


----------



## MantaHai (5. November 2020)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit zwei Monaten den ADVANCED 318.40 und kann diesseits von Bikeparks/ DH, also nur S1-S3 die Werbeaussage "kräftesparend durch angenehmen Flex" in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Carbon Lenker von SQ-Lab dämpfen im direkten Vergleich auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Flo7 (23. Januar 2021)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Sieht nicht ganz normal aus, wenn der Lenker mittig montiert ist oder? Meine den Klemmbereich der links/rechts deutlich unterschiedlich ist...






Ist ein Newmen Advanced SL 318.25...

Lg Flo


----------



## Diddo (23. Januar 2021)

Die Mittellinie ist auch nicht mittig. Der Lenker sitzt auf dem Foto 2-3mm zu weit rechts - oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (23. Januar 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Die Mittellinie ist auch nicht mittig. Der Lenker sitzt auf dem Foto 2-3mm zu weit rechts.



Lenkerenden sind beide 362mm vom Vorbau weg.


----------



## Diddo (23. Januar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Lenkerenden sind beide 362mm vom Vorbau weg.


Wäre ne wichtige Info gewesen  @MG kann bestimmt etwas zu den Toleranzen sagen.


----------



## nico_84 (6. Februar 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Lenkerenden sind beide 362mm vom Vorbau weg.


Gibt es dazu eine Lösung? Wenn ich meine Lenker mittig ausrichte haben die Lenkerenden eine Unterschied von 15mm zum Vorbau.


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2021)

nico_84 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Lösung? Wenn ich meine Lenker mittig ausrichte haben die Lenkerenden eine Unterschied von 15mm zum Vorbau.



Das dürfte so gewollt sein wobei 15mm kommt mir schon sehr viel vor.



> Hallo Florian,
> 
> ja das ist normal, die Toleranz ist etwas größer. Wir hoffen dass für dich das optisch kein Problem darstellt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Lenker zurückgeschickt...


----------



## nico_84 (6. Februar 2021)

Danke! Werde Newmen mal anschreiben.


----------



## dsquared0815 (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn das normal ist, dass die Mitten-Markierung 3 mm außermittig sein kann, dann ist das kein Feature für den Nutzer, sondern eine Frechheit!

Wenn ihr es nicht schafft die Markierung mittig auf den Lenker aufzubringen, dann lasst sie besser weg. 
Was bringt es, wenn man zusätzlich zur optisch korrekten Ausrichtung zusätzlich nachmessen muss, damit es auch wirklich passt?

Sind die Lenker dann auch +/- 6 mm kürzer oder länger, vorausgesetzt bei der Bedruckung wird ein einseitiger Anschlag zur Ausrichtung verwendet?


----------



## Flo7 (6. Februar 2021)

herbertisbest schrieb:


> Wenn das normal ist, dass die Mitten-Markierung 3 mm außermittig sein kann, dann ist das kein Feature für den Nutzer, sondern eine Frechheit!
> 
> Wenn ihr es nicht schafft die Markierung mittig auf den Lenker aufzubringen, dann lasst sie besser weg.
> Was bringt es, wenn man zusätzlich zur optisch korrekten Ausrichtung zusätzlich nachmessen muss, damit es auch wirklich passt?
> ...




Das ist aber nicht nur bei Newmen ein Problem, hab mir auch zusätzlich einen Beast bestellt, der ging auch retour.


----------



## Affekopp (7. Februar 2021)

Ihr habt Probleme. 

Oder seid Ihr Ärzte, Lehrer, Feinwerksmechaniker, "Micromanager"... mal ehrlich! Das Problem kommt nur auf, wer so einen Schwachsinn überhaupt ausmisst. 

Diesen "mm" merkt kein Mensch. Oder glaubt Ihr euer Körper ist derartige "symetrisch". 

Deine Arme unterscheiden sich wahrscheinlich um mehr, geschweige deine Beine, Hüfte, etc. Mess die doch mal vorher aus. Ggf. gleicht der Lenker deine Körperdifferenzen perfekt aus [Ironie Aus]


----------



## feedyourhead (8. Februar 2021)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme.
> 
> Oder seid Ihr Ärzte, Lehrer, Feinwerksmechaniker, "Micromanager"... mal ehrlich! Das Problem kommt nur auf, wer so einen Schwachsinn überhaupt ausmisst.
> 
> ...


Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich bin kein Arzt. Weiß auch nicht so recht, was das mit dem Beruf zu tun hat, wenn man einwandfreie Ware vom Hersteller erwartet.

Bei aller Liebe, aber wenn eine Mittenmarkierung derartig außermittig platziert ist, dass eine Lenkerseite 15mm länger ist als die andre, dann brauch ich gleich keine...

Ich hab die Meldungen über Newmen auch immer abgetan. Ja, da schaut nur jemand ohne Ahnung zu genau. Ja die sind bestimmt nur alle zu blöd das Spiel der Naben richtig einzustellen. usw.

Ich hatte genau 3 Newmenteile:
Die Naben habe ich (sensibilisiert durch die vielen Meldungen hier) immer übertrieben genau eingestellt. Achse nur mit Drehmoment angezogen. Trotzdem hatte ich nach nicht mal nem Jahr und sehr wenigen Kilometern starkes radiales Spiel, das sich nicht mehr beseitigen lies. Erst mit dem Umbau auf Gen1.5 haben die Probleme aufgehört.

Der Vorbau war scharfkantig im Klemmbereich. Die dünnen Streben der Klemmung haben sich beim Anziehen der Schrauben immer seitlich verzogen. Das wurde dann auf die 0,2mm Untermaß meines Syntace Lenkers geschoben.

Die erste bestellte Sattelstütze hatte eine fette Welle in der Oberfläche des Klemmbereichs. Die ging sofort wieder zurück. Die zweite bestellte immerhin nur ne Lacknase im Klemmbereich und ein schiefes Logo. Damit kann ich leben....

Wenn man dann noch so Sachen wie hier liest:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/advanced-318-25-lenker-ist-nicht-ganz-rund.933182/
dass ein ovaler Klemmbereich mit bis zu 0,7mm Abweichung innerhalb der Toleranzen liegt...
Zur Erinnerung: Mein Newmenvorbau hatte mit 0,2mm schon "Probleme".
Trickstuff schreibt z.B. eine um den Faktor 10 geringere Abweichung für den Klemmbereich der Armaturen vor.

Man darf nicht ganz vergessen, dass es sich hier um einen 190 Euro China Lenker handelt. Da kann man schon eine gute Verarbeitung erwarten.


----------



## MG (8. Februar 2021)

nico_84 schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine Lösung? Wenn ich meine Lenker mittig ausrichte haben die Lenkerenden eine Unterschied von 15mm zum Vorbau.


hast Du an den Griffenden gemessen?
Wenn ja, bist Du sicher dass beide Griffe komplett auf dem Lenker aufgeschoben sind?
Es gibt Griffe, die am Ende konisch zulaufen und somit auf dem Lenker klemmen. Die Griffe muss man teilweise sogar auf den Lenker klopfen, damit sie komplett drauf sind. Check das doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico_84 (8. Februar 2021)

MG schrieb:


> hast Du an den Griffenden gemessen?
> Wenn ja, bist Du sicher dass beide Griffe komplett auf dem Lenker aufgeschoben sind?
> Es gibt Griffe, die am Ende konisch zulaufen und somit auf dem Lenker klemmen. Die Griffe muss man teilweise sogar auf den Lenker klopfen, damit sie komplett drauf sind. Check das doch mal.


 
Ich hab ohne Griffe gemessen, am Bike und auch ausgebaut. Da ich etwas verwundert war hab ich gefühlt auch 100 mal gemessen.


----------



## storchicycling (7. April 2021)

Habe den Thread hier mal überflogen und hoffe die Antwort zu meiner Frage nicht übersehen zu haben. Ansonsten schon mal Sorry, falls es jetzt doppelt vorkommt.

Und zwar geht es mir um den Lenker Advanced SL Carbon 318.0 mit 740mm Breite. Würde gern wissen, wie weit man den Lenker kürzen darf. Einsatzgebiet XCO/XCM beim Fahrergewicht von 62 Kg.

Am liebsten wären mir 700mm Breite.

Lieben Dank.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. April 2021)

storchicycling schrieb:


> Am liebsten wären mir 700mm Breite.


Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## storchicycling (8. April 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem.


OK Danke. Weißt du es aus eigener Erfahrung? Produkt selbst in der Verwendung und aus der beigelegten Produktbeschreibung? Weil ich konnte auf der Webseite von Newmen nichts finden und bei der Produktbeschreibungen diverser Onlinehändler auch nicht.


----------



## Diddo (8. April 2021)

storchicycling schrieb:


> OK Danke. Weißt du es aus eigener Erfahrung? Produkt selbst in der Verwendung und aus der beigelegten Produktbeschreibung? Weil ich konnte auf der Webseite von Newmen nichts finden und bei der Produktbeschreibungen diverser Onlinehändler auch nicht.



Steht im Handbuch, dass 20mm pro Seite in Ordnung sind:



			https://www.newmen-components.de/application/filebrowser/master/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_H-Bar.pdf


----------



## storchicycling (8. April 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> Steht im Handbuch, dass 20mm pro Seite in Ordnung sind:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newmen-components.de/application/filebrowser/master/User_Manuals/User_Manual_NEWMEN_H-Bar.pdf


Perfekt  und habe herzlichen Dank.


----------



## derfati (11. Juli 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Hmmm, kommt vermutlich sehr stark darauf an wie ....
> 1- stark die Klemmschrauben angezogen werden
> 2- Die Klemme der Innerbarends konstruiert ist (ob die Schraube im 90° Winkel zum Klemmradius steht oder ob nicht)
> Generell sehe ich da aber kein großes Problem. Vielleicht lieber etwas weniger stark klemmen und dafür Carbon Montagepaste verwenden.
> ...


Hallo, gibt es diesbezüglich inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse?

Beste Grüße und Danke.


----------



## gligo (21. August 2022)

Hallo

Wollte mir diesen Lenker kaufen-NEWMEN Lenker Advanced sl 318.00
Gibts den nicht mehr?
Grüße


----------



## storchicycling (22. August 2022)

gligo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollte mir diesen Lenker kaufen-NEWMEN Lenker Advanced sl 318.00
> Gibts den nicht mehr?
> Grüße


Hallo, müsste doch der hier sein, oder? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/newmen-advanced-sl-318.10-carbon-lenker-760mm

Es wurde zwar den 318.00 erwähnt. Ich glaube 318.10 ist das Nachfolgemodell. Bin aber nicht 100% sicher 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gligo (22. August 2022)

Ja das ist der neue.
Der hat 10 mm rize


----------



## storchicycling (22. August 2022)

gligo schrieb:


> Ja das ist der neue.
> Der hat 10 mm rize


Gesucht wird komplett ohne Rize?


----------



## gligo (22. August 2022)

storchicycling schrieb:


> Gesucht wird komplett ohne Rize?


Genau


----------



## feedyourhead (22. August 2022)

Komplett ohne Rise gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## gligo (22. August 2022)

Habe ich mir gedacht.
Schade


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2022)

Bloß zur Info: Bei den meisten Herstellern haben die Lenker welche mit 0mm Rise angegeben sind eigentlich 10mm Rise, sodass der Lenker an der Oberseite "eben" ist. mit echten 0mm Rise wird man nur wenige Lenker finden, sieht auch in meinen Augen nicht sehr schön aus...
zum Vergleich FSA "0mm" Rise hat eigentlich ca. 10mm Rise:








						KFX CARBON MTB FLAT LENKER
					

Der KFX Flat Lenker verwendet eine Carbon-Verbundkonstruktion, um ein Gewicht von nur 160 g bei einer Breite von 700 mm zu erreichen, und ist daher die perfekte Leichtbau-Wahl für XC- und Marathon-Racer. Die einzigartige Konstruktion zeichnet sich




					shop.fullspeedahead.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (22. August 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bloß zur Info: Bei den meisten Herstellern haben die Lenker welche mit 0mm Rise angegeben sind eigentlich 10mm Rise, sodass der Lenker an der Oberseite "eben" ist. mit echten 0mm Rise wird man nur wenige Lenker finden, sieht auch in meinen Augen nicht sehr schön aus...
> zum Vergleich FSA "0mm" Rise hat eigentlich ca. 10mm Rise:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt 4,8 mm Rise gesagt.
Der Rise wird doch auf der Mittellinie gemessen.


----------



## storchicycling (22. August 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bloß zur Info: Bei den meisten Herstellern haben die Lenker welche mit 0mm Rise angegeben sind eigentlich 10mm Rise, sodass der Lenker an der Oberseite "eben" ist. mit echten 0mm Rise wird man nur wenige Lenker finden, sieht auch in meinen Augen nicht sehr schön aus...
> zum Vergleich FSA "0mm" Rise hat eigentlich ca. 10mm Rise:
> 
> 
> ...


Wollt ich auch schreiben 😅 Danke


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2022)

Kommt halt drauf man den Rise misst. direkt neben dem Vorbau hat unser Lenker quasi 4,8mm Rise. an der Stelle wo die 22,2mm Durchmesser starten und der angegebene Winkel erreicht ist hat er 10mm Rise. Da geben sich der FSA Lenker als Beispiel und unser Lenker fast nichts. An den Enden ist unserer natürlich etwas höher durch die 8° vs 4° (FSA) Upsweep. Wie auch immer - unser Lenker ist in meinen Augen ein flatbar mit 8°/8°. Häufig werden ähnliche Lenker mit 0mm Rise angegebenm obwohl es nicht ganz richtig ist, da wollte ich drauf hinweisen.


----------



## gligo (22. August 2022)

Hat jemand so was noch rumliegen?
Gruß


----------



## HTWolfi (22. August 2022)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wie auch immer - unser Lenker ist in meinen Augen ein flatbar


Wie auch immer – auf der Homepage steht es anders …


----------

